# Choix d'école informatique



## Otyugh (19 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,
je ne sais pas si c'est bien approprié de poster ça ici (mais y avait nul part d'autre où poster ce genre de question !), donc merci d'avance aux gens de pas matraquer le topic sous prétexte que c'est ici un forum-bistrot (même si s'en est un) !

Donc voilà, j'ai dix-huit ans et près à passer mon Bac général S. C'est l'époque (vous l'aurez compris) où l'on doit choisir ses institutions futures où l'on passera encore quelques années aux bancs de l'école... Moi j'ai choisi "informatique" parce que c'est le seul métier qui me botte jusqu'à présent.
La question est désormais ; je vais me former où ?!

[Mon profil est assez simple : je suis du genre qui aime passer du temps sur un ordinateur, particulièrement les macs... J'ai goûté légèrement à la programation ; un peu de C, et surtout joué à faire des programmes (des jeux et programmes de math) sur TI-82, et franchement aussi rudimentaire que ce soit, j'ai adoré (quand ça marche, c'est l'émotion) !
Sinon j'ai touché aux gros systèmes d'exploitations, d'OS9 à léopard (pas snow, mais ça change pas grand chose ), Ubuntu, un rapide passage sur Mandriva... Et du bout des doigts (y a que ça au lycée) XP et Vista (pis j'ai touché à une antiquité 95 aussi )...
Je me suis amusé avec Pothoshop et Gimp itou...]

Bref, j'aimerais dans l'immédiat m'informer sur tous les cursus qui vous semblent les plus mieux pour un bougre de mon genre (du genre que VOUS vous avez suivis ; des témoignages, quoi)... Sachant que mon idéal serait de bosser avec de la machine Apple et des logiciels libres !


Merci d'avance !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h12 ----------

Je me situerais plutôt dans la branche développeur... Mais, ne sachant pas dans le détail si les autres spécialisation pourraient m'intéresser plus (gestion de réseau par exemple)... Ben je pensais taper dans un IUT d'informatique par exemple ; dans ce genre d'école, on te laisse une première d'année 100% généralisée, puis tu te spécialise ensuite.

Mais je dois dire si pour moi ça me convient, mes parents me poussent plus vers un truc d'ingénieur ; mais le soucis pour moi c'est que j'ai pas très envie de me retaper de la physique et des cours sur 5 ans qui ne seront pas forcément liés à l'informatique.
Là-dessus on me retorque qu'il vaut mieux prendre des grosses études, comme ça on est pas sur une impasse plus tard... Donc je me tate ! 

Ce que je veux faire plus tard ? Mouarf, dans mes rêves les plus fous c'est une bande de copains qui passent leurs soirée dans une salle surchauffée avec un gros programme (de jeu ?) à faire 
Sur ce, ça reste un genre de fantasme, n'empêche que je ne vois pas beaucoup plus loin que ça pour l'instant.

(hey, ils sont passés où vos messages ? C'est pas comme phpBB, un FSB, ni... Bref, jamais vu ça sur un forum °o°)


----------



## jugnin (19 Février 2010)

Sans hésitation aucune, je te conseille de mettre toutes les chances de ton côté en t'inscrivant à l'Ecole des Champions, Université AB1. J'connais un modérateur qui en sort, filière vidéo, et maintenant il voit la vie en 3D. En plus, il est beau.

[YOUTUBE]BAxXtSOVF9o[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

'tain, tu m'as rebalancé il y a vingt ans, là !

J'aimais bien l'informatique, j'avais fait un peu de programmation sur la TIjesaispluscombien, du basic, pas mal de turbo pascal, j'avais tâté du Apple II, de l'Amstrad, du DOS, pas mal de Windows 3.11...
Comme toi, quoi, mais vingt ans avant.

Moi aussi j'voulais faire Informatique - c'était cool et puis j'avais de bonnes notes sans rien branler ou presque...
Hé, hé, hé.

J'ai fais la fac au final.
Je sais pas si c'est bien ou pas et ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui mais j'ai trouvé ça bien - un DEUG A, une licence d'info, une maîtrise de même et un début bien foiré de DEA - ça s'appelle encore comme ça tout ça ?

Je serais toi, avant de demander pour l'école, je me demanderais dans quel branche : info scientifique ? De gestion ? Développement ? Réseau ? Jeux ? Vendeur chez Surcouf ?
"Informatique" - c'est vaste.
Et, des fois, la réalité derrière n'a absolument rien à voir avec la bidouille tranquille de sa machine - souvent.

Allez, bon vent.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> En plus, il est beau.




Il a prit un sacré coup de vieux quand même depuis qu'il fait de la technique


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2010)

Encore qui vont finir au SAV de darty

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h45 ----------




Otyugh a dit:


> (hey, ils sont passés où vos messages ? C'est pas comme phpBB, un FSB, ni... Bref, jamais vu ça sur un forum °o°)


C'est un ancien du SAV, qui a finit à la circulation sur MacG qui a supprimé les messages... Ici c'est que des _fachauds_ pas cuits les modérateurs


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Otyugh a dit:


> hey, ils sont passés où vos messages ?



Ils ont disparu, suite à un problème informatique.
Nous sommes désolés du désagrément occasionné.
Nous allons virer l'équipe de bulgare actuellement en charge du développement du site pour refiler leur taff à une équipe d'indiens drivés par des chinois et intégrés par des serbo-croates.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2010)

Bonjour "Jeune qui fait penser à PonkHead quand il était jeune", choisir de "grosses études" comme tu les appelles n'est pas forcément l'unique critère pour trouver un travail, l'important est aussi que tu fasses des études qui te plaisent, pour lesquelles tu sois motivé.


----------



## Otyugh (19 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> l'important est aussi que tu fasses des études qui te plaisent, pour lesquelles tu sois motivé.


Merci, mais comment savoir si un genre d'étude me plaît sans les faire ? ^^
C'est pourquoi je suis ici à supplier qu'on me dise par où vous êtes passés, ceux qui ont étés formés en informatique, pour savoir où je vais débarquer si je vais en IUT ou en école d'ingénieur... Et s'il y a pas de formations intermédiaires ? (qui balance moins vite dans le professionnel comme le IUT, mais pas aussi long que l'ingénieur)
Pis z'avez vraiment jamais entendu parler d'une école qui emploie des macs pour bosser ? Et ds logiciels libres ? Parce que toutes les écoles que j'ai vu... Ils emploient que et presque que Fenêtre ! (et un peu de Linux des fois)


----------



## daffyb (19 Février 2010)

ya l'epita


----------



## ntx (19 Février 2010)

Otyugh a dit:


> C'est pourquoi je suis ici à supplier qu'on me dise par où vous êtes passés, ceux qui ont étés formés en informatique, pour savoir où je vais débarquer si je vais en IUT ou en école d'ingénieur...


Bac +2 ou bac +5 ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose ni le même ticket d'entrée 
Pour ma part, les gens avec qui je bosse sont plutôt bac +4 (fac) ou +5 (ingé). Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui du recrutement à bac +2 mais ce n'est pas la majorité des gens que j'ai rencontrés dans les équipes de dev ces dernières années.


> Pis z'avez vraiment jamais entendu parler d'une école qui emploie des macs pour bosser ? Et ds logiciels libres ? Parce que toutes les écoles que j'ai vu... Ils emploient que et presque que Fenêtre ! (et un peu de Linux des fois)


Et ne rêve pas trop à bosser dans ces domaines très spécifiques, ce n'est pas la principale demande.


----------



## daffyb (19 Février 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Bac +2 ou bac +5 ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose ni le même ticket d'entrée
> Pour ma part, les gens avec qui je bosse sont plutôt bac +4 (fac) ou +5 (ingé). Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui du recrutement à bac +2 mais ce n'est pas la majorité des gens que j'ai rencontrés dans les équipes de dev ces dernières années.
> 
> Et ne rêve pas trop à bosser dans ces domaines très spécifiques, ce n'est pas la principale demande.



Je connais des entreprises qui n'embauchent pas en dessous du diplôme d'ingénieur. Il vaut mieux avoir le bon ticket, surtout si tu en es capable.
Je connais des personnes qui ont plus de 35 ans et qui doivent retourner à l'école en alternance pour obtenir un diplôme d'ingé et rester en poste. Je peux te dire qu'ils en chient. Entre le boulot, l'école et la vie de famille c'est pas simple à gérer. Il vaut mieux passer 2 ans de plus tout de suite tant que tu es encore dans le bain.

Sans vouloir dénigrer qui que ce soit, quand le taux de réussite du Bac général est à 90,7%, si tu veux te démarquer un faut soit être EXTRÊMEMENT bon dans ton domaine et avoir une reconnaissance, soit faire un peu plus d'études que la moyenne. CQFD (ce n'est que mon avis  )


----------



## Otyugh (20 Février 2010)

Avant de continuer, merci pour vos réactions ! (j'avoue que j'ai du mal à me lancer dans l'avenir aussi loin...)

&#8226; En fait, Ntx a cité un truc que j'avais même pas envisagé. La Fac en fait. Je vais faire quelques recherches.
Les gens qui sortent d'une fac bac +4 en info ont le niveau ? Ils ont aimés le parcours ?

&#8226; Sinon, il me semble que beaucoup de gens font un IUT pour se lancer en suite en ingé... Il s'agit alors d'une "préparation" ?
Ça se fait souvent d'enchaîner les formations on dirait... Mais j'avoue que j'ai du mal à cerner l'intérêt directement.

&#8226; Pourquoi je ne fais pas directement ingénieur plutôt que de me faire des migraines à chercher autre chose ? Ce qui me révulse un peu dans l'ingénieur c'est que c'est un poste de "responsable" qui doit manager une équipe... Hors moi, ce qui m'attire c'est l'informatique pour le moment, et pas vraiment de passer mon temps à gérer un budget, j'aurais fait ES auquel cas ! :hein:


----------



## twinworld (20 Février 2010)

je sais pas si la situation est la même en France qu'en Suisse (y a pas trop de raisons que ce soit différent) mais ici, les gars qui ont bricolés dans des écoles d'informatique ne trouvent pas de boulot. Il faut un diplôme d'ingénieur pour avoir du travail dans l'info. 

Vous dîtes que vous avez pas envie de faire de l'ingénierie parce que vous n'êtes pas trop intéressé de diriger des équipes. D'abord, il se pourrait que l'envie de mettre les mains dans le cambouis vous passe assez vite. J'ai des amis, passionnés d'info, qui après 3 ou 4 ans de développement ont été bien contents de pouvoir passer à autre chose en s'occupant de projets dans leur globalité. Qui peut le plus peut le moins, mais c'est rarement vrai dans l'autre sens. 

Enfin, il faut se dire que dans 5 ou 6 ans, quand il sera temps d'avoir votre premier job, le monde de l'info aura un peu changé. Si ça se trouve, ça sera aussi un peu à vous d'inventer votre place et votre job.


----------



## ntx (20 Février 2010)

Otyugh a dit:


>  Sinon, il me semble que beaucoup de gens font un IUT pour se lancer en suite en ingé... Il s'agit alors d'une "préparation" ?
> Ça se fait souvent d'enchaîner les formations on dirait... Mais j'avoue que j'ai du mal à cerner l'intérêt directement.


Oui c'est possible mais il faut t'accrocher le niveau n'est pas le même
En école d'ingénieur ceux qui sortent de maîtrise, bac +4, pour intégrer une école en 2ième année en chient moins. Je privilégierais cette solution.


>  Pourquoi je ne fais pas directement ingénieur plutôt que de me faire des migraines à chercher autre chose ? Ce qui me révulse un peu dans l'ingénieur c'est que c'est un poste de "responsable" qui doit manager une équipe... Hors moi, ce qui m'attire c'est l'informatique pour le moment, et pas vraiment de passer mon temps à gérer un budget, j'aurais fait ES auquel cas ! :hein:


Tous les ingénieurs ne font pas de management, ça fait 10 ans que je bosse et je suis toujours développeur. Dans ma boîte tu peux t'orienter vers le management ou l'expertise technique. Pour moi aussi, M$ Project n'est pas mon outil préféré


----------



## Otyugh (20 Février 2010)

D'après ce que vous mes dites (en vulgarisant un peu), la seule formation qui soit du "dur" dans l'absolut pour se lancer dans l'informatique, c'est un cursus d'ingé, ou je me trompe ? ^^ (mais moi elle me fait horriblement peur cette formation !)
Vous ne connessez véritablement personne qui bosse dans l'info sereinement sans son diplôme "ingénieur informaticien" ?


----------



## daffyb (20 Février 2010)

A savoir que le developpement (et pas que info) se barre de plus en plus dans les LCC (low cost countries) à l'heure actuelle et ça n'a pas trop l'air de vouloir changer.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (20 Février 2010)

Supinfo - Epitech


----------



## boninmi (20 Février 2010)

Otyugh a dit:


> D'après ce que vous mes dites (en vulgarisant un peu), la seule formation qui soit du "dur" dans l'absolut pour se lancer dans l'informatique, c'est un cursus d'ingé, ou je me trompe ? ^^ (mais moi elle me fait horriblement peur cette formation !)
> Vous ne connessez véritablement personne qui bosse dans l'info sereinement sans son diplôme "ingénieur informaticien" ?


L'université est une excellente formation en informatique. De toutes façons tu auras du mal à éviter une phase "généraliste", sauf à te vouloir totalement autodidacte, ce qui à mon avis est une très mauvaise idée. La phase "généraliste", tu la trouveras peut-être chiante (pas si tu fais l'effort de t'y intéresser) mais elle t'apportera un minimum de bases et de recul en l'absence desquels tu risques de te cantonner au bidouillage.

Les choix sont, grosso modo:

- classes prépas + grandes écoles: outre que tu risques de t'emmerder comme un rat mort en prépas, voire de déprimer (sauf si tu es bon et solide psychologiquement), tu n'es pas vraiment sûr au bout du compte de pouvoir choisir une école qui te plaises vraiment, tu y subiras un autre genre de formation "généraliste", pas forcément une formation informatique de qualité. Les boites recrutent dans les grandes écoles, n'importe lesquelles (chimie par exemple). Elles forment leurs recrues après, en interne. Ce n'est pas idéal pour faire de bons informaticiens

- IUT d'informatique (pas un autre, sinon, si tu as envie, tu ne pourras pas poursuivre plus loin en info). Tu auras droit aussi à une part de formation "générale". Tu pourras y faire un peu plus vite de l'informatique, avec un côté un peu plus technique. Mais si tu y vas en espérant passer ton temps à programmer des jeux, tu seras déçu. Il faut être bon pour être pris, dans les meilleurs pour pouvoir poursuivre après

- l'université: on y trouve de bonnes, voire d'excellentes formations en informatique. Pour y entrer, on regardera juste si tu as ton bac. On te fera faire peu d'informatique au départ, et pas mal de toutes les sciences (math, physique surtout). D'une année sur l'autre, si tu as tes exams (pas d'exclusion, tu as le droit de redoubler, contrairement aux prépas et aux IUTs), tu peux davantage te spécialiser. A toi ensuite de décider si tu t'arrêtes en L3 (licence), M1 (ancienne maîtrise) ou (sur dossier) si tu pousses jusqu'en M2 (anciens DEA - DESS, ce qui correspond à un niveau ingénieur, bac +5) voir doctorat (bac +8) si compétences et affinités. 

Un conseil: distingue deux choses: si tu veux programmer des jeux, programme des jeux. Si tu veux programmer correctement, fais des études d'informatique.

A toi de choisir.

Une bonne école: Ensimag, Grenoble. Prend je crois sur dossier après le bac.Sinon après prépa.


----------



## twinworld (20 Février 2010)

Otyugh a dit:


> D'après ce que vous mes dites (en vulgarisant un peu), la seule formation qui soit du "dur" dans l'absolut pour se lancer dans l'informatique, c'est un cursus d'ingé, ou je me trompe ? ^^ (mais moi elle me fait horriblement peur cette formation !)
> Vous ne connessez véritablement personne qui bosse dans l'info sereinement sans son diplôme "ingénieur informaticien" ?


Il ne faut pas perdre du vue non plus, que la tendance générale, pour tous les métiers, c'est d'engager des gens qui ont de plus en plus de diplômes.


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Février 2010)

...pour les payer de moins en moins


----------



## dejautilise (20 Février 2010)

les choix qui s'ouvrent a toi.... BTS/IUT/ fac (miage)/ ecole d'ingé / ecole d'info (epitech et compagnie)...

Aprés faut arréter avec le "tout ingénieur" !

Les boites ont besoins d'ingé pour faire de la gestion et de l'analyse, mais elles ont aussi besoin de programmeurs ! et un bon programmeur, ça se monnaye.

Bref, je vais pas déblatérer sur le sujet...

va faire un tour sur developpez ou autre... tu trouveras pas mal de sujet à ce propos !


----------



## ntx (20 Février 2010)

dejautilise a dit:


> Aprés faut arréter avec le "tout ingénieur" !
> 
> Les boites ont besoins d'ingé pour faire de la gestion et de l'analyse, mais elles ont aussi besoin de programmeurs !


Non, les boîtes ont besoin de gens qui soient capable de rentrer le plus rapidement possible dans le code et donc privilégient des gens diplômés ce qui pour elles est un gage de compétence, en tout cas toutes celles pour qui j'ai bossé. En conséquence les SSI recrutent très peu de bac +2.
L'ingé qui fait la conception et le DUT qui code c'est fini depuis longtemps, tu n'as plus que des ingés ou équivalents qui font tout le boulot de A à Z dans les équipes de dev, mais aussi à l'architecture, aux études en amont et à la validation en aval.

Quant à la délocalisation, c'est un facteur à prendre en compte car il reste peu de secteurs économiques qui ne sont pas touchés au niveau du développement informatique. Les industries automobile ou télécom par exemple sont sinistrées dans ce domaine.


----------



## grumff (20 Février 2010)

Je rappelle une règle de base, qu'est une des premières choses qu'on m'ait apprise : un diplôme, c'est un billet d'entrée dans la vie active. Ni plus, ni moins.
Sauf qu'en France, quelques boîtes mises à part, on est cons, et on en tient toujours compte après pour certaines choses, pour les salaires en particulier.

T'as Trois filière en gros :
1) Les IUT/BTS (ces derniers étant un peu moins bien vu maintenant), tu peux très bien commencer là dessus et continuer à la fac après, attention par contre, c'est pas un accès de plein droit. Faut soigner les dossiers, mais ça te permet d'éviter de te farcir 2 ans de physique si ça ne t'intéresse pas. J'ai des collègues qui sont passés par là et qui en ont été très satisfaits. Attention par contre à bien choisir l'IUT, certains sont plus ou moins bons... Par contre, sur les formations à bac+2, à ma connaissance c'est surtout les webagency qui recrutent là dessus, je confirme ce qui a été répété plusieurs fois avant, la plupart des boîtes d'infos cherchent des bac+5. On délocalise en inde chez des types qui pour la plupart n'ont pas la moitié des compétence d'un bac+2 français, mais chez nous on refuse les bac+2, cherchez l'erreur.

2) Les écoles d'ingé, je suis pas passé par là, donc je serai pas le mieux placé pour en parler. Je pense que c'est la voie la mieux côtée malgré tout. Attention, certaines écoles sont payantes... (genre l'Epita puisqu'elle a pas mal été citée...). Pour ce que j'ai pu voir, j'ai pas constaté de grandes différences entre ceux qui sont passés par la fac et ceux issus d'école d'ingé, on fait peu de différence en info (sauf sur les salaires...). La sélection se fait différemment c'est tout.

3) La fac, contrairement à ce qui a été dit, les formations bac+4, ça existe quasiment pas (miage peut-être ?), mais la plupart du temps, c'est du bac+5, masters donc, et c'est ce que les entreprises recherchent. Attention par contre, la fac contrairement aux écoles, on y rentre facilement. C'est beaucoup plus dur d'en sortir. Si la sélection sur dossier et par le travail sur les prépa est importante dans les écoles d'ingé, en fac y'a un gros filtre en deug (enfin les 2 premières années de licence maintenant), et un second filtre important en master, l'entrée est sur dossiers. Si le boulot nécessaire n'a rien à voir avec une prépa en école (du moins sur les 2 premières années), c'est pas une filière où on se la coule douce pour autant.

Enfin je conclue comme j'ai commencé, le diplôme n'est qu'un billet d'entrée. C'est les compétences que tu montreras ensuite qui seront importantes.
Ensuite, avec un bac+5, tu vas (quasiment) jamais commencer comme chef de projet. D'ailleurs j'ai du mal à croire qu'on puisse être un bon chef de projet sans avoir d'abord été développeur, malheureusement ça commence à arriver quand même, mais les résultats sont rarement convaincants. Donc si ce qui t'intéresse c'est de faire du dev, un bac+5 n'est en rien un obstacle, au contraire. D'ailleurs tu as un paquet d'évolutions possibles : consultant, chef de projet, architecte, ...

(ah et puis pour les blagues des délocs, en particulier en Inde, c'est un délire de commercial et de gens qui n'ont jamais vu une ligne de code de leur vie, de tout ce que j'en ai entendu, les résultats ne sont absolument pas convaincants, ou alors au pire à court terme, bref, je suis pas du tout inquiet pour nos boulots).


----------



## ntx (20 Février 2010)

grumff a dit:


> ah et puis pour les blagues des délocs, en particulier en Inde, c'est un délire de commercial et de gens qui n'ont jamais vu une ligne de code de leur vie, de tout ce que j'en ai entendu, les résultats ne sont absolument pas convaincants, ou alors au pire à court terme, bref, je suis pas du tout inquiet pour nos boulots.


La dessus nous sommes beaucoup à être de cet avis, mais les gens qui nous dirigent ne voient que des jours-hommes et des lignes comptables, et pas le produit qui sort des bureaux de développement. Et le jour où leur nouveau PDG chinois et indien et ses actionnaires les mettra à la porte, peut être réaliseront-ils toutes les conneries qu'ils ont fait.


----------



## tatouille (21 Février 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> je sais pas si la situation est la même en France qu'en Suisse (y a pas trop de raisons que ce soit différent) mais ici, les gars qui ont bricolés dans des écoles d'informatique ne trouvent pas de boulot. Il faut un diplôme d'ingénieur pour avoir du travail dans l'info.
> 
> Vous dîtes que vous avez pas envie de faire de l'ingénierie parce que vous n'êtes pas trop intéressé de diriger des équipes. D'abord, il se pourrait que l'envie de mettre les mains dans le cambouis vous passe assez vite. J'ai des amis, passionnés d'info, qui après 3 ou 4 ans de développement ont été bien contents de pouvoir passer à autre chose en s'occupant de projets dans leur globalité. Qui peut le plus peut le moins, mais c'est rarement vrai dans l'autre sens.
> 
> Enfin, il faut se dire que dans 5 ou 6 ans, quand il sera temps d'avoir votre premier job, le monde de l'info aura un peu changé. Si ça se trouve, ça sera aussi un peu à vous d'inventer votre place et votre job.



si t'es un dev tu l'es depuis bien longtemps avant de passer ton Bac, pour faire un bon c++ developpeur il faut dix ans, donc trois 4 ans a bricoler un coup du java et du C# sous woinwoin en apprenend tous ce qu'il faut pas faire avec un style deplorable (un developper se reconnait au style, il precis c'est de l'horlogerie doublé de creativité), tous ce que je vois c'est que les gens sortient d'ecole d'inge sont tres tres mauvais les seuls interressants codaient deja bien avant t'entammer leurs etudes, embaucher un diplome bof, en cequi me concerne j'embauche des competences, y a plein gas que je frequente sur des projets opensource variés qui ne font pas de l'info ni specialement de la science et qui sont bien meilleur coder que ce qui sort de l'ecole ou ce que je croise dans les entreprises, comme je dis: un con ca sait apprendre, mais un con avec un diplome d'inge reste un residu de capote.

perso j'ai fait des etudes ou il n'y avait pas d'informatique explicitement, mais si tu ne savais pas coder il t'etait impossible de traiter et d'experimenté tes modeles donc finalement d'avoir ton diplome, j'ai fait de l'inge dans un domaine ou le code reste ce qui l'est un outil, si apres un trimestre avec des profs t'es toujours a l'arrache tu devrais etre vires mais non on les gardes on en fait des residus de capote mis sur la marché du travail....

un coder nait coder, il ne l'apprend pas a l'ecole

petit ABC de l'embauche: quand j'ai eu besoin de quelqu' un, ou besoin de quelqu'un jai toujours batailler avec les RH: le RH reagit aux keywords si vous ne briefer pas vos RHs vous finnessez avec du CV propret: etude big, competences 0 pour 80%, generalement les bon profiles sont dans les poubelles de RH, si vous etes lead et manager et que vous ne savez pas cela : pensez a faire autre chose.

quand je recois un CV si le gas me fou ses etudes en premier (surtout un senior) -> poubelle, 

si je recois un CV avec:

- mes projets perso dont je suis fier: du code que je peux voir en dehors du code d'entreprise
- mes articles: je peux te lire et voir tes idees 
- ma vie profesionnelle (je m'en tape un peu le coquillard, except si j'utilise un soft de l'entreprise)
- mes etudes (si t'as fait autre chose dans ta vie, j'apprecie plus en effet tu t'interresses a autre chose et est capable de faire autre chose ce qui en dit beaucoup sur les capacites de l'inge, et coder est une envie, t'as pas attendu quelqu'un pour t'apprendre)

alors je selectionne en effet j'ai un coder et pas residu de capote barder de diplomes

apres j'interroge les jeunes au tableau, c'est le moyen de voir si quelqu'un a des trippes et sait de quoi il parle dans le pire des environement pour un coder ecrire du code au tableau, c'est voulu tout le monde a un style degeulasse au tableau et c'est stressant, generalement je prend la personne qui meme si elle a fait plein d'erreurs transpire et ne lache pas le crayon et pose un raisonnement qui se tient. (je suis pas tout seul a faire ca, mais voila les secrets derrieres, l'exercide du tableau n'est pas fait pour juger quelqu'un sur ses erreurs ou son style degueux, mais pour le mettre en position destabilisante et voir si il est capable de faire fonctionner ses meninges et mettre de coter la pression)

je sais pas si la situation est la même en France qu'en Suisse (y a pas trop de raisons que ce soit différent) mais ici, les gars qui ont bricolés dans des écoles d'informatique ne trouvent pas de boulot. Il faut un diplôme d'ingénieur pour avoir du travail dans l'info.

oui avec de telles pratiques on peut juger du niveau sur le marché international ca pete du feu de Dieux en info la Suisse et la France........ debouché la SSII  qui fait de la merde ou le grand groupe qui fait aussi de la merde mais qui a delocalise, intellectuellement c'est gratifiant, bof... voir Darty SAV, 

mais il y a quelques studios et petites entreprises qui font des choses bien, qui embauchent des gens bien avec une histoire et des competences et un cerveau pas des diplomes, je ne sais pas mais pour rentrer propellerhead un diplome d'inge en info, bof (enfin je sais), t'as ecris un sampler bidouiller l'audio avec tes maths, fait un peu de hardware en passe temps (ca aide le premier) et tu es musicien, t'es un peu plus qualifier


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2010)

Tu caricatures un peu quand même&#8230; Un diplôme d'ingé (ou équivalent), c'est avant tout des études qui reposent sur la sélection, et sur des capacités de logique. Bien sûr on sait tous qu'il y a des ratés dans le filtre.  Mais le terme "crétin bardé de diplôme", il est quand même un poil exagéré.  Et ces études forment quand même à une certaine culture informatique et transmettent des bonnes bases. Les petits génis de l'informatique qui ont fait des études complètement différentes, ou n'en ont pas fait du tout, sont une minorité malgré tout. Le fait est que dans la pratique, même si tu dénonces le système, sur une première embauche le diplôme compte énormément.


----------



## ntx (21 Février 2010)

Mais pour "soutenir" un peu ce que dit Tatouille, j'ai aussi vu des jeunes diplômés sortant d'école d'informatique et qui en dehors du boulot ne touchaient jamais à un ordinateur et ne s'intéressaient pas du tout à la technique informatique en général. Au bout de quelques mois en entreprise dans des équipes de dév, il y avait de quoi ce demander ce qu'ils étaient venus faire dans cette galère. 
Ensuite vu la qualité de certains enseignements de l'informatique en france, effectivement il y a intéret à embaucher des gens motivés par le développement qui se seraient formés par ailleurs et pas simplement titulaires d'un diplôme qui aurait tout aussi bien pu concerné la boucherie ou la plomberie  Un bon travail personnel sur plusieurs années aura bien plus de valeur que n'importe quel diplôme, et l'avantage de l'informatique c'est que tu peu te pointer devant le recruteur avec ta machine et lui présenter ton boulot.


----------



## twinworld (21 Février 2010)

ntx a dit:


> et l'avantage de l'informatique c'est que tu peu te pointer devant le recruteur avec ta machine et lui présenter ton boulot.


pour se pointer devant le recruteur, il faut déjà être convoqué. Et bien souvent la clé de la convocation, c'est le diplôme. 

Et puis il faut aussi penser qu'on reste de moins en moins souvent dans la même branche toute sa vie. Et le jour où on veut changer de boulot, un diplôme d'une haute école, même si c'est pas dans le domaine où on postule, ça aide toujours. 

Y a des tas de boîtes internationales où ils engagent que des types avec des diplômes universitaires comme cadres. Peu importe que ce soit un diplôme en physique, en droit ou en sciences politiques. 

Et je connais des tas de gens qui n'ont pas de papier, qui ont fait des belles carrières au sein d'une boîte, qui ont gravi les échelons, mais qui se sont retrouvés sur le carreau le jour où ils ont voulu changer de boîte parce qu'ils n'avaient pas de diplôme et que l'expérience acquise n'était pas suffisante pour décrocher ne serait-ce qu'une entrevue.


----------



## thiathias (21 Février 2010)

C'est vrai que le côté " codeur né qui a du talent de codeur mais pas de diplômes " même s'il est très compétent il n'en reste pas moins que sans diplôme ya de très minces chances d'être embauché. 
A ta place je demanderai également conseil a tes profs, notament si tu as les capacités daller en classe préparatoire pour les écoles d'ingénieur. Car ( si tu es motivé ) tu auras l'avantage d'avoir une formation plus généraliste qui te permettra de changer plus facilement de Job quand tu en auras marre. Bon par contre si tu n'es intéressé que par l'informatique uniquement, c'est peut être un peu too much.
En tout cas quelles que soient les études que tu choisiras je pense que c'est une bonne idée de commencer tes propres projets de developpement en parallèle pour d'une part se faire de l'expérience et d'autre part enrichir le cv


----------



## Otyugh (21 Février 2010)

On va sans doute appeler au cliché, mais je suis du genre qui n'aime pas bosser pour bosser. Je suis curieux, mais surtout des concepts ; la pratique (jongler avec des valeurs en physiques qu'ont rien à voir -au lycée- par exemple) j'aime moins, même si c'est vachement cool quand ça marche... Le pire étant d'apprendre par coeur des trucs, ou des règles illogiques (je vous dit pas comment je dois me "flic-er" pour bosser en langue).

C'est en partit pour ça, surement, que j'aime tant l'informatique ; c'est pas la routine, c'est toujours astuces pour innover les concept, le téorem... Mais toujours, moi, j'ai aucune motivation à avoir un grand diplôme ou un travail prestigieux (sauf peut-être dans une boîte de jeux :rateau... Pour le moment, je cherche un cursus qui m'assurerais justement d'être un bon programmeur. Que si je me lève un matin avec une idée révolutionnaire, que je puisse avoir suffisamment d'outils pour savoir l'appliquer, me débrouiller quoi !

Pis dans un second temps, que ça décroche un diplôme passible d'être embauché... Même si j'espère qu'être compétent suffit pour trouver un job (oui, en cherchant aussi de mon côté un employeur, bien-sur).
Au passage, je ne suis pas un gros programmeur, juste un humble "geek", voir nolife il y a peu, mais je n'attends qu'un prétexte (des études ?) pour bosser plus sérieusement là-dedans.

NB : Pis merde ! Je suis un doux rêveur pour l'instant, et je compte bien être à fond lors de mes études d'info ; ça fera peut-être pas tout, mais bon... L'informatique évolue aussi, et si je parvient à suivre le mouvement, je pense que je parviendrais à être... Bon ! (même si je n'ai pas passé 3-4 ans dans mon humble jeunesse à balbutier du code)


----------



## twinworld (21 Février 2010)

Otyugh a dit:


> Même si j'espère qu'être compétent suffit pour trouver un job (oui, en cherchant aussi de mon côté un employeur, bien-sur).


je sais pas si vous regardez de temps en temps les JT ou pas, mais ça fait un bout de temps que des tas de gens compétents sont au chômage. 

Enfin bref, on vous aura donné quelques pistes, à vous de tenir compte ou non.


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> je sais pas si vous regardez de temps en temps les JT ou pas, mais ça fait un bout de temps que des tas de gens compétents sont au chômage.


Dans l'automobile sans doute, en info, j'aimerais bien en connaître un peu plus. Parce que nous des types compétents on galère un peu pour en trouver.


----------



## thiathias (22 Février 2010)

"On va sans doute appeler au cliché, mais je suis du genre qui n'aime pas bosser pour bosser."
bon Ben déjà tu peux enlever la prepa de tes choix alors. 
Il te reste a choisir entre DUT informatique, supinfo, epitech, epita ( a voir sils recrutent après le bac), ou la fac. Mais je pense que la fac est le moins coté dans tout ça


----------



## rizoto (22 Février 2010)

thiathias a dit:


> "On va sans doute appeler au cliché, mais je suis du genre qui n'aime pas bosser pour bosser."
> bon Ben déjà tu peux enlever la prepa de tes choix alors.
> Il te reste a choisir entre DUT informatique, supinfo, epitech, epita ( a voir sils recrutent après le bac), ou la fac. Mais je pense que la fac est le moins coté dans tout ça



C'est dur de trouver un bon TAF avec un simple DUT/BTS. il faut voir ces diplomes comme une porte d'entrée alternative dans une école.

Supinfo c'est post prepa non?
Epitech, et Epita sont tres cheres. Il y a une grosse selection lors la premiere année. renseigne toi sur le taux de reussite et fait attention aux portes ouvertes (ca ressemble a disney-land).

Il y aussi quelques ecoles en 5 ans (Insa, UT). Elles sont un bon compromis, gratuites, Tu peux y choisir tes UVs et permettent de bosser sur des projets perso si tu le souhaites! Elles ne forment pas forcement les meilleurs codeurs amis offre un bon bagage pour évoluer en entreprise.


----------



## thiathias (22 Février 2010)

Je sais que supinfo recrute postbac pour epita et epitech je sais plus. 
C'est vrai que les insa sont une bonne alternative au parcours prepa->Ecole dingenieur. ( en plus a l'insa Lyon il y a le programme Apple on campus qui te permet d'avoir de bonnes réductions pour acheter un mac) et l'insa de Lyon est bien côté selon le classement de l'étudiant.fr


----------



## rizoto (22 Février 2010)

thiathias a dit:


> epita et epitech je sais plus.


Eux aussi apres bac, ils prennent quasiment tout le monde, encaissent et sélectionnent en fin de premiere annee.




thiathias a dit:


> en plus a l'insa Lyon il y a le programme Apple on campus


Si tu résonnes comme ca, tu cours a la catastrophe.



thiathias a dit:


> l'insa de Lyon est bien côté selon le classement de l'étudiant.fr


 Mais bon le classement de l'etudiant, c'est du pipo. il suffit de voir de les criteres ... . 

Suivant l'insa ou l'UT ou tu vas, il n'y a pas de spécialité informatique. Note aussi que les critères d'admission sont nettement plus élevé que pour un DUT. De mémoire les dossiers de candidatures sont a envoyer en ce moment.


----------



## thiathias (22 Février 2010)

Je vois pas en quoi on court a la catastrophe, ça peut être un critère en prendre en compte en cas dhesitation. Cette il ne s'agit pas de confondre études et consommation. 
Je suis d'accord que le classement ne veut pas dire grand chose mais a l'embauche la réputation de l'école compte. 
Mais bon comme je le disais a mon sens le plus important est peut être de commencer a développer dès maintenant. Il y a Xcode qui est gratuit. Et pour les jeux il me semble que la licence indie de unity est gratuite. 
Et puis il existe des sites où tu pourras trouver des ressources pour les développeurs comme cocoaheads ( il existe aussi un Podcast cacaocast francophone ). Plus tu commences tôt et en prenant de bonnes habitudes mieux ce sera a mon avis. 
A noter aussi les Podcast de l'université de stanford sur le developpement iPhone sur l'iTunes U ( pour apprendre les bonnes techniques )


----------



## rizoto (22 Février 2010)

thiathias a dit:


> Je vois pas en quoi on court a la catastrophe, ça peut être un critère en prendre en compte en cas dhesitation.



Sérieusement, l'AOC comme critere de choix  ?  



thiathias a dit:


> Je suis d'accord que le classement ne veut pas dire grand chose mais a l'embauche la réputation de l'école compte.


Ce n'est pas l'etudiant ou le point qui font la reputation des écoles. Mais plutôt, leurs réseaux d'anciens...


----------



## Bladrak (22 Février 2010)

Hello,

Si tu veux je peux te parler un peu de mon parcours...

J'ai fait une première année de prépa intégrée à Grenoble (enfin plutôt un semestre  ) puis j'ai fait un stage de quelques mois dans une webagency à Londres (j'avais un peu touché à la programmation et au web, je m'en suis mieux sorti après ce stage).
L'année suivante je suis rentré en DUT Informatique à Paris V. En gros, on avait 50% de pratique informatique (programmation, réseau, systèmes d'exploitation - windows et Linux -, architecture des ordinateurs, analyse, bases de données, ...) et 50% de théorie (maths, anglais, comm, éco, droit, gestion, ...).
En fonction de l'établissement que tu choisis, tu pourras passer par la voie de l'apprentissage, ce qui te permettra de mettre en pratique tes connaissances assez tôt.
Comme l'ont dit les comparses au-dessus, c'est surtout en travaillant que tu vas apprendre, pas tellement en cours. Cependant des bonnes bases sont indispensables pour appréhender le travail correctement et surtout être capable d'apprendre de nouvelles techniques. (C'est du moins mon ressenti.)

Après avoir obtenu mon DUT je suis rentré en école d'ingénieurs à Paris (l'Ecole Centrale d'Electronique). C'est une école privée (donc payante), mais je la fais en alternance, c'est donc mon entreprise qui paye l'école. Ça me permet aussi de pratiquer en même temps que de travailler le théorique (en gros, j'ai eu des cours de science en début d'année, et actuellement c'est anglais/éco/gestion ; l'année prochaine ça sera un mélange informatique et matières générales).

Je terminerai sur une petite note concernant les écoles d'ingénieurs : si tu pars dans cette voie, vérifie qu'elles soient bien agréées CTI (Commission des Titres d'Ingénieur). Beaucoup d'écoles (notamment post-bac) se font passer pour des écoles d'ingénieur sans l'être (tu n'as pas de diplôme d'ingénieur avec). L'EPITA vient d'avoir son agrégation (il y a 1 ou 2 ans peut-être) mais SupInfo et l'EPITECH ne sont pas dans ce cas par exemple.


----------



## thiathias (22 Février 2010)

Ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit , l'aoc peut être un critère en cas dhesitation ( tous les mots sont importants )


----------



## rizoto (22 Février 2010)

thiathias a dit:


> Ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit , l'aoc peut être un critère en cas hésitation ( tous les mots sont importants )



Oui je t'avais bien compris...

Je reste sur ma position, l'AOC est tout sauf un critère en cas d'hésitation. on ne choisit pas sa formation pour 200 euros de reduc sur l'AppleStore. C'est débile !


----------



## daffyb (22 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui je t'avais bien compris...
> 
> Je reste sur ma position, l'AOC est tout sauf un critère en cas d'hésitation. on ne choisit pas sa formation pour 200 euros de reduc sur l'AppleStore. C'est débile !



C'est clair qu'il faut plus qu'un AOC pour aller à Lyon :rateau::rateau::rateau:
La sélection se fait sur la qualité des filles de vie


----------



## thiathias (22 Février 2010)

Non mais Je crois que vous interprétez mal mes propos.
Chaque mot est important et vous en oubliez la moitié...
J'ai dit que dans certains cas très précis c'est a dire toutes choses égales par ailleurs
si jhesite entre deux écoles qui m'offrent la même formation, diplôme, qualité de vie, et que je
compte m'acheter un mac pour commencer le developpement sur xcode, et que je suis a 200 près, je trouve pas ça débile de choisir l'école qui offre l'aoc. 
Mais en aucun cas c'est un critère de choix général ! 
C'est juste en dernier lieu
j'espère que je me suis bien fait comprendre, il ne s'agit pas de faire des raccourcis dans ce que je dis, je parle d'un cas précis et vous avez l'air de généraliser.


----------



## daffyb (22 Février 2010)

thiathias a dit:


> Non mais Je crois que vous interprétez mal mes propos.
> Chaque mot est important et vous en oubliez la moitié...
> J'ai dit que dans certains cas très précis c'est a dire toutes choses égales par ailleurs
> si jhesite entre deux écoles qui m'offrent la même formation, diplôme, qualité de vie, et que je
> ...


héhé  tous les mots sont importants, et les smilies aussi hein ? :rateau:


----------



## OlivierL (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour Otyugh,

Déjà, bravo de savoir ce que tu veux faire ! C'est rare d'avoir des personnes motivés.
Si tu t'en sens capable et que tu en as la patience, vu comment ca marche en France, va le plus loin et le plus haut possible dans tes études.
Je veux dire par là que les meilleurs écoles d'ingé ne sont pas forcément spécialisée en info, mais que si tu es admissible à Centrale ou à Supelec, c'est vraiment une chance à saisir !
En ce qui me concerne, j'ai fait une école d'ingé avec prépa intégrée (Isep).
Ca permet d'aller dans la voie actuellement la plus recherchée en France (à tors ou à raison, peu importe, le marché est comme ca aujourd'hui), sans prendre le risque de faire une vraie classe préparatoire et de se vautrer aux concours des ENSI.

Dans ma boite (1300 personnes, 90% de cadre) c'est rarissime qu'un BAC+3 soit embauché, la RH ne prend que du BAC+4 ou +5. Je pense que c'est assez classique...

Hope it helps & good luck


----------



## amech4 (23 Février 2010)

Salut à Toi jeune bachelier.

J'ai lu avec intérêt ta question et je vais tenter de dire mon opinion sur les choix à faire en Post-Bac.

Je suis actuellement en école d'ingénieur en Bac+4 et je me spécialise en Electronique et Technologie Numérique. Il faut savoir une chose c'est qu'en sortie de Bac, faire une erreur d'orientation n'est pas fatale. Tu as 18 ans, tu es jeune et faire une erreur de parcours en Bac +1 n'est pas grave dans ta vie future (beaucoup se trompe et se réoriente). C'est pourquoi si ton dossier est bon, il est intéressant de postuler partout où tu pourras et pourquoi pas tenter une classe préparatoire afin d'intégrer une école d'ingénieur à dominante informatique (si tel est ton souhait  ). 

Il est sur que le niveau en classe prépa est assez ardue et il est possible que cela ne plaise pas à tout le monde mais qui tente rien n'a rien et à 18 ans tu peux toujours tenter afin de connaître tes capacités (limites?)(certaines personnes en prépa se révèlent alors qu'ils n'étaient pas des bêtes de courses avant). Et si cela ne marche pas, en cours d'année ou en fin d'année faire un dossier de candidature pour les IUT/BTS à dominante informatique. 

Il est sur que l'IUT est beaucoup plus concret et te spécialise beaucoup plus vite. Une fois diplômé de ton BAC+2, rien ne t'empêche de continuer sur une licence Pro (BAC+3) ou sur un MASTER 2 (BAC+5) ou sur une diplôme d'ingé si tu te sens motivé. 
Certes, il faut se classer correctement dans la promo à l'IUT (Premier Tiers dirais-je) pour intégrer une école mais après cela dépend des écoles car certaines sont sur concours donc tout le monde à ses chances.

L'avantage que je retiendrais de l'école d'ingé, c'est que l'on t'y enseigne des méthodes de gestion de projet, des méthodes d'approche d'un problème afin de le résoudre plus facilement/Rapidement et de pas gaspiller des ressources. Chose que l'on ne t'enseigne pas forcément à l'IUT. 

Après à ma connaissance, j'ai bossé dans une boite à la Pomme cette été, et j'ai remarqué que l'ensemble des membres R&D étaient issues d'école d'ingénieur et que le technicien supérieur n'étaient pas axés sur de la R&D mais plutôt sur une manutention. Toutefois, c'est un constat que j'ai remarqué et non un fait partout. (ne soyons pas trop borné tout de même  )

Pour finir, je dirais que l'IUT est une bonne chose car il ne t'engage pas totalement sur des études longues mais qu'il te permet d'avoir une formation professionnalisante tout en gardant une certaine ouverture sur des études plus longues.

Il est à noter que la sélection des BTS pour entrer en école d'ingé est beaucoup plus difficile que par le biais d'un IUT.

à toi de te faire ton opinion. L'école d'ingé n'est pas à craindre lorsque l'on est passionné et si tu n'as pas peur de passer des soirées à te prendre le choux sur un programme parceque t'aimes ça alors n'hésite pas :rateau:


----------



## Gz' (25 Février 2010)

Malheureusement en France (et surement d'en d'autre pays d'Europe) on privilégie le diplôme avant tout. Donc si tu compte travailler en France (Europe?) Essaies de t'orienter vers les écoles d'ingénieurs comme ça les recruteurs s'astiqueront sur ton intitulé d'ingé et on te mettra en tant que développeur, travail que peut faire un bac+2 également.

Pour ma part j'ai fait un DUT info et j'ai fait mon stage de fin d'année à l'étranger (Malaisie) et on m'a proposé un job que j'ai accepté. Ça fait maintenant 2 ans que je vis à l'étranger et c'est vraiment une super expérience ! Après, je suis conscients que si je rentre en France je vais galèrer même si j'ai déjà une expérience  professionnelle et à l'étranger pour se démarquer un peu des autres.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Février 2010)

En effet en France le diplôme fait quasiment tout malheureusement et on se retrouve parfois avec des ingénieurs sortant de grandes écoles qui connaissent très bien la théorie mais incapable de mettre les mains dans le cambouis. Alors ok quand on sort de l'école on ne connait pas tout mais il y a un minimum à avoir et quand on a un minimum d'exigence dans le recrutement on est obligé de passer outre les dires des CV et faire passer des tests. Après certaines sociétés font passer des tests juste pour le zèle alors que derrière, niveau développement c'est zéro... Alors bon, le diplôme oui mais ne pas en rester à la simple théorie parce que la réalité est bien plus complexe.


----------



## GrayStorm (25 Février 2010)

Je vais rajouter ma petite pierre aux contributions, à BAC+2 ta seule chance ça sera les SSII (pas forcément un mauvais départ ...).
Pour le reste (je schématise mais pas tant que ça malheureusement), c'est bac+4/+5.

Je suis en train de reprendre les cours (via le CNAM) pour passer de +2 à +4 au moins et je n'ai qu'un conseil : va directement à +5.


----------



## ntx (25 Février 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> à BAC+2 ta seule chance ça sera les SSII


Mouais, pas toutes


----------



## grumff (25 Février 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Mouais, pas toutes



Je dirais même presque aucune. Attention aux idées ressues, les SSII sont peut-être des grosses boites avec des salaires aux rabais, mais niveau boulot, c'est hyper intéressant, et ça demande de sérieuses compétences. J'ai bossé 2 ans là dedans, j'en ai de très bon souvenir. Bonne ambiance dans l'équipe, des gens très compétents, des projets très intéressants techniquement, on obtient vite des responsabilités à condition de faire ses preuves. C'est des boites qui cherchent à tirer les salaires vers le bas, mais du coup, si t'es compétent, diplômes où pas, ou tout juste sortit d'école, on te file le boulot intéressant. Peut-être un bémol en ce moment avec le délire de la délocalisation. Mais on en dit bcp de mal, pas toujours à raison. Pour ma part j'exclue pas d'y retourner un jour. Ces boites là, là où ça couille, c'est sur la gestion RH, pas sur la technique.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Février 2010)

grumff a dit:


> les SSII sont peut-être des grosses boites avec des salaires aux rabais, mais niveau boulot, c'est hyper intéressant, et ça demande de sérieuses compétences.



Encore une idée reçue mon grumff car ce n'est pas toujours le cas. Pour avoir fait de la SSII, le boulot hyper intéressant dépend de la mission qu'on te donne. Et parfois tu tombe sur de la merde avec du code de stagiaire à maintenir et que le client veut garder et non refaire de A à Z tellement c'est pourri parce que le temps c'est de la thune. Après il ne comprend pas quand on lui dit qu'on se barre parce que c'est pourri et de même pour la SSII qui ne comprend pas qu'on ne veuille plus travailler avec le numéro 1 du secteur. Il y a du gros boulot de merde comme du taff vraiment extra mais en SSII c'est la loterie ou alors faut se battre avec le commercial pour avoir le boulot qu'on veut et surtout ne pas hésiter à bouger d'endroit.


----------



## GrayStorm (26 Février 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Mouais, pas toutes


 
Oui probablement pas toutes en plus (mais en même temps, dans le secteur qui me concerne, ce sont les seules qui prennent en bac+2 même avec 10ans d'exp).

Et avec la quantité de bac+4/bac+5 qui va se pointer sur le marché dans les prochaines années (vu qu'avec un bac+3 tu auras plus rien), je trouve que ça vaut le coup de se motiver pour aller "au bout".


----------



## grumff (26 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5405622 a dit:
			
		

> Après il ne comprend pas quand on lui dit qu'on se barre parce que c'est pourri et de même pour la SSII qui ne comprend pas qu'on ne veuille plus travailler avec le numéro 1 du secteur.


Le n°1 en France ?  Parce que c'est quand même un cas un peu particulier.  Mais vu la diversité du secteur, effectivement on peut tomber plus ou moins bien.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Février 2010)

Pour le numéro 1 je parlais pas de la SSII mais du client dans son secteur d'activité. Pardon pour la formulation ambiguë.


----------



## Julliver (26 Février 2010)

Salut 
je suis inge mais pas en info, 
mais je peux te filer des conseils.

Moi je te conseille UTC ou UTT si tu peux rentrer: certes c'est pas des codeurs pur jus, mais ils font des bons inge info. aussi si tu veux te reorienter un peu c'est faisable: tu pourrais voir l'imagerie medicale, ou la simulation mecanique CAO automobile, etc...
Je comprends que ca fasse peur c'est 5 ans, mais pour moi c'est une des meilleure ecoles en 5 ans niveau pedagogie (reve pas une ecole d'inge c'est toujours un endroit ou tu te tapes des cours 6 heures par jour avec des exams et des TPs, ca change pas des masses du lycee), et les maths que tu y feras au debut seront limites a ce qui pourras te servir a faire d'autres projets que Pacman (traitement du signal pour acquisition audio, matrice vectorielle pour de l'animation 3D, etc...)

En  5 ans  il ya aussi l'INSA (moi j'ai fait HEI qui a aussi des inge en info, mais c'est prive).

Le gros avantage de faire un IUT, c'est qu'apres 2 ans tu as une qualification... oui oui, parcque qu'a l'insa ou apres une prepa , t'as rien, donc si tu te plantes en 3/4eme anne t'a rien sur ton CV.
D'autre part apres un IUT, tu peux faire soit la fac et ensuite un doctorat pour la recherche, soit une ecole d'inge, soit te barrer a l'etranger pour faire un diplome, soit faire meme une ecole de commerce pour changer, soit bosser direct dans ta propre entreprise, et 80% sont publics. Par contre il faut bosser, parceque les places sont cheres. Mais au vecu je pense que les gens qui sont passer par l'IUT ou la fac, sont vraiment interessant pour les entreprises.
La fac c'est un etat d'esprit: il faut te mettre des pieds au cul a toi meme ou etre confiant dans son autonomie.

Donc les criteres de choix c'est:
- ce que tu peux faire (si tu peux faire Louis le grand + polytech + MIT, tu le sais deja)
- ce que tu as comme budget: faire une ecole privee quand t'es pas supporter par papa/ maman, ca fait mal au c##. D'autre part, regarde les loyers / les residences universitaires la ou tu va faire tes etudes
- la ville ou tu vas vivre: l'UTT c'est pas mal, sauf que c'est a Troyes, donc si tu vient de Bayonne, ca va changer... alors 5 ans.. Budgete aussi tes deplacements: faire tes etudes a Rennes quand t'es brestois, c'est pas la meme chose que faire ses etudes a Nimes.
- Ton projet professionel
- regarde quand meme les cotes des IUT et des ecoles, et des facs. (pas une priorite)

Je sais pas les gens qui recommande les ecoles prives a Paris, c'est bien, mais bon on a pas tous des milliards a la banque..., c'est bien si t'habites a Paris.


----------



## thiathias (26 Février 2010)

Juste une petite précision au cas où : 
après l'insa tu as un diplôme, mais c'est au bout de 5 ans donc si tu arrêtes après 4ans au mieux tu as des équivalences. Mais a priori il n'y a pas de sélection sur concours. 
Et attention a ne pas confondre polytech ( le réseau polytech ) et polytechnique ( l'X), car c'est le jour et la nuit !


----------



## Julliver (26 Février 2010)

Je parlais de polytechnique (X), a priori il ya des polytechnique partout sur terre (Lausanne, feminine, Montreal, quasi tous les campus ou il ya a un IUT sont appele "pole polytechnique")
Et oui les INSA sont tres bien surtout les section specialise sports/ musique, mais elle ne varie pas beaucoup du systeme classique : 2ans de bourrage de crane match/ physique, 3 ans de glandouille avec 1/3 de cursus qui peut interesser l'etudiant (C'est surtout les deux premieres annees que j'aime pas: pourquoi apprendre les equations de maxwell et la distribution des electrons dans l'atome de chlore a un future responsable/ admin reseau?)


----------



## thiathias (26 Février 2010)

Oui mais toutes n'ont pas la réputation ni le niveau de l'X


----------



## grumff (26 Février 2010)

Julliver a dit:


> (C'est surtout les deux premieres annees que j'aime pas: pourquoi apprendre les equations de maxwell et la distribution des electrons dans l'atome de chlore a un future responsable/ admin reseau?)


lol, bah, pour la même raison que ce qu'on trouve dans quasiment toutes les filières : faire la sélection. Désolé de décevoir ceux qui sont encore blindés d'illusions, mais les études servent autant à ça qu'à former les élèves. Les prépa c'est un peu l'extrême. Enfin faut pas se leurrer, les 2 années de deug, j'en ai pas conservé grand chose d'utile non plus.


----------



## rizoto (26 Février 2010)

Julliver a dit:


> Salut
> je suis inge mais pas en info,
> mais je peux te filer des conseils.
> 
> ...


 UTC, UTT et UTBM aussi ...

D'ailleurs, INSA, UT selectionnent sur dossier apres la terminale. Il y a un leger ecremage en cycle preparatoire integre. La plupart se reroiente en DUT et reviennent en cycle ingenieur.

Je pense que ces ecoles publique sont vraiment un bon compromis (prix, qualite de la formation, vie sociale).

pour X, t'oublies, ceux qui peuvent y rentrer, n'ont pas besoin de poser la question ici. En plus, faire X pour finir developpeur bof ... !


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Février 2010)

Mais, concrêtement, ils servent un jour à quelque chose les tordus qui sortent de ces... fermes ?


----------



## rizoto (28 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais, concrêtement, ils servent un jour à quelque chose les tordus qui sortent de ces... fermes ?



Oui, à changer les cartouches des imprimantes


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Enfin faut pas se leurrer, les 2 années de deug, j'en ai pas conservé grand chose d'utile non plus.



La physique et la chimie (surtout quantique), j'avoue ne plus m'en servir en développement, par contre les mathématiques et certaines formules trigonométriques ou d'analyses mais surtout statistiques, ça m'arrive.


----------



## HellCook (5 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous,

 Désolé, je n'ai lu que la première page, je risque de répéter des choses déjà dîtes.

Ce que je te conseille mon jeune ami est de t'inscrire à la fac dans un cursus maths info. A l'issue de la L2, L3, M1, tu pourras te réorienter vers un cursus ingé si tu le souhaites (et que tu n'as pas trop glandé, mais c'est vraiment pas compliqué d'intégrer une bonne école). Surtout si tu veux bosser dans les jeux (chaud d'y rentrer), le niveaux maths de L2 est bien le minimum tout particulièrement en algèbre linéaire, mais également en analyse, par exemple de Fourier et plus généralement harmonique (petit exemple: http://www.ams.org/featurecolumn/archive/harmonic.html ) ou plus généralement dans la 3D ou la vision (par ordinateur).
 Si c'est ce que tu veux je te conseille d'aller jusqu'au M1, les cursus d'écoles (même spécialisées) sont souvent généraux et te donnent un bon aperçu de pas mal de choses, mais tu vois souvent trop de choses différentes pour les maitriser toutes.
 Les maths dans le supérieur sont un plaisir, et elles sont très importantes en info, ne t'en coupe pas ce serait dommage.

 L'IUT forme mieux au code, mais pas aux maths, c'est (quasiment) se couper de nombreux domaines très cools.

 Cela dit le diplôme c'est surtout pour le CV passe la barrière RH, la véritable maîtrise du code vient en codant. Fais des projets persos ou contribue à des projets open source, tu apprendras beaucoup plus et les mecs techniques que tu vois après le RH seront bien plus contents.


HC

EDIT: Très pragmatiquement (ça se dit?), refuse les écoles privées, les meilleures sont publiques et je conseillerai très spécifiquement  l'ENST aka Telecom ParisTech et l'ENSIMAG - Grenoble INP.


----------



## Tominou (8 Mars 2010)

Slt ! 
Pour tout t'avouer, j'ai lu la 1ere page la 3e en diagonale, et la dernière... donc je vais peut-être répéter des infos... 

Pour ma part, je suis actuellement en 2e année d'IUT informatique à Caen, pour la poursuite d'étude, je trouve que l'IUT c'est le top : 

Si tu veux t'arrêter là tu peux, tu as un vrai diplôme même si tes profs vont tous te conseiller de continuer au moins 1 année. 
Si tu veux continuer 1 année et bosser tu peux : tu intègre une licence pro, et à toi la vie active.
Si tu veux continuer plus longtemps, tu as là encore plusieurs possibilités :

A la fac : tu passes en 3e année de licence pour continuer en Master et enfin si la recherche te plaie tu fais un doctorat . L'intégration à la fac en 3e année se fait sur dossier rempli par tes professeurs, mais bon en général ça passe je crois. 
En école d'ingénieur : beaucoup d'école gardent des places pour les étudiants des IUT. Pour l'admission là aussi c'est sur dossier. Honnêtement défonce toi pendant 2 ans tu auras un bon classement et il n'y a aucune raison pour que ton dossier soit rejeté.


Pour tout te dire, j'ai pas énormément bossé j'ai qd même obtenu une bonne place et je vais poser des dossiers en école d'ingé. Si t'aime vraiment le développement l'IUT informatique n'est vraiment pas dur. Je sors tous les jeudi soirs fait du sport et de la danse 3-4 fois par semaine... et arrive encore à suivre en cours  
Oui l'IUT informatique option génie logiciel (mon IUT) est généraliste : on fait du réseau du système, de dev web... mais ça te permettra de te faire une idée. Un autre avantage il dépend de la fac, mais possède plus de moyen que les licences 1 et 2... tu restes dans un cadre du type lycée avec des profs très proches des étudiants, prof super dispos... et qui dit fac dit 480 par an pour les non boursiers et non 5000-7000 comme certaines écoles qui ne délivrent pas toute le diplôme d'ingénieur car ne sont pas agréées par le ministère de l'éducation, mais bien un bac+5 type master. 

Voilà pour moi : ma propre expérience.


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2010)

HellCook a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Désolé, je n'ai lu que la première page, je risque de répéter des choses déjà dîtes.
> 
> ...



Et encore on t'épargne la Théorie des nombres, la Topologie Algébrique ainsi que l'Analyse Fonctionnelle... Sans parler du calcul stochastique et des ondelettes... :love:

Que de bons souvenirs


----------



## boninmi (8 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et encore on t'épargne la Théorie des nombres, la Topologie Algébrique ainsi que l'Analyse Fonctionnelle... Sans parler du calcul stochastique et des ondelettes... :love:
> 
> Que de bons souvenirs


Tu aurais échappé à la théorie des schémas de Grothendieck et à la cohomologie des espaces fibrés   ???


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu aurais échappé à la théorie des schémas de Grothendieck et à la cohomologie des espaces fibrés   ???



En parlant de cohomologie, j'avais un très bon prof d'analyse fonctionnelle et théorie d'intégration à la fac, un cohomologue justement 
Perso j'ai préféré prendre le module analyse fonctionnelle avancée 2 plutôt que cette chose barbare nommée Topologie Algébrique :affraid:. 
Déja que Topologie (encore ça ça passe) et Algèbre Linéaire prisent séparemment c'est pas evident (les groupes de Galois quelle horreur) alors un mix des deux, tu penses bien... :love:


----------



## Otyugh (21 Mars 2010)

> Cela dit le diplôme c'est surtout pour le CV passe la barrière RH, la véritable maîtrise du code vient en codant.


Rhaaa, je voudrais bosser toute de suite alors ! 

Tout d'abord, merci à tous pour vos réactions ! J'avoue que j'ai laissé ça en plan, me disant que je devrais aller voir des dev' en vrai pour m'enquérir de leurs parcours... Mais c'est vachement long à organiser, et crevant pour tout dire.

Donc merci de me faire avancer par vos discutailles (doucement, mais sûrement j'espère !).

-> Il m'a semblé que la prépa intégré ne me convenait pas trop... J'ai pensé envoyer un CV au cas-où, mais... Y a un concoure à 80, et bref. Je ne vais pas jeter de l'argent par les fenêtres juste pour "voir si je peux y accéder". Je ne sais pas si la motivation serait présente. Je ne cherche pas des diplômes, mais des compétences ; et si j'ose simplifier et vulgariser vos propos, c'est très large et assez théorique... J'ai rien contre la théorie, hein ! Loin de là ! Mais comme je le disais, j'aimerais juste être compétent, pas être une bête en physique/chimie, et savoir coder "à priori" :-s

-> IUT, Fac... Erf, je sais pas trop. Mes amis ont opté IUT par défaut "on fait ça, et on verra ensuite, pis la fac c'est pour les glandeurs !". Alors moi, je me doute bien que c'est pas si simple ^^
C'est pour ça que...



> L'IUT forme mieux au code, mais pas aux maths, c'est (quasiment) se couper de nombreux domaines très cools.


Par exemple ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Otyugh a dit:


> Par exemple ?



Topologie Algébrique par exemple 

Non plus sérieusement, à mon époque les étudiants matheux et infos étaient regroupés les deux premières années de Fac dans la section MIAS (Mathe Info appliquées aux Sciences). Tu avais des cours de Maths (Analyse algébrique, théorie des nombres, etc.) et des cours Info (HTML, JavaScript, Turing, Pascal, etc.). Si bien qu'au bout de la seconde année tu voyais se dessiner deux clans : les mecs bons en maths et moyens en info, et les mecs bon en info et moyens en maths Du coup pour les projets par binômes infos ou maths , on allait tous chercher un mec d'en face :love:


----------



## daffyb (21 Mars 2010)

Otyugh a dit:


> ()
> -> Il m'a semblé que la prépa intégré ne me convenait pas trop... J'ai pensé envoyer un CV au cas-où, mais... Y a un concoure à 80, et bref. Je ne vais pas jeter de l'argent par les fenêtres juste pour "voir si je peux y accéder". Je ne sais pas si la motivation serait présente. Je ne cherche pas des diplômes, mais des compétences ; et si j'ose simplifier et vulgariser vos propos, c'est très large et assez théorique... J'ai rien contre la théorie, hein ! Loin de là ! Mais comme je le disais, j'aimerais juste être compétent, pas être une bête en physique/chimie, et savoir coder "à priori" :-s
> ()


80  pour un concours, il ne faut pas s'arrêter à ça ! c'est quoi 80  dans une vie ?


----------



## Otyugh (21 Mars 2010)

Ça me plaît bien, ce genre de coutume 
N'empêche qu'à mon humble niveau de programmation de gros newbie, 
je vois pas encore où placer mes cours de nombres imaginaires ^^
-> En gros je ne suis pas très avancé par ma question alakon !


À la fac, donc ; c'est plus théorique, mais plus poussé ? (l'me semble par contre que j'ai rien vu d'info-math en fac, que du "math puis après info") Et si les math c'est marrant, je préfèrerais faire un truc qui... Ben un truc qui clignote partout et qui fait des machins bizarres et où tu dois chercher où ça coince !


Sinon je résume, IUT c'est plus "pratique" que la fac mais assez restreint ? Après, vaut mieux IUT->Fac ou Fac->IUT ? Voir prépa, mais je ne suis guère convaincu :-S


----------



## thiathias (21 Mars 2010)

D'habitude beaucoup de gens font IUT->Fac
Je n'ai jamais entendu de la possibilité de faire un Fac->IUT (et je vois pas l'intérêt)
pour la prépa, il faut y aller avec de la motivation ou de la conviction ou une cervelle de génie, donc si tu dis guère convaincu avec un :-S c'est moyen. Mais en tout cas si jamais tu veux faire ça demandes à tes profs ce qu'ils en pensent avant.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

thiathias a dit:


> pour la prépa, il faut y aller avec de la motivation ou de la conviction ou une cervelle de génie



motivation ou conviction uniquement (et j'insisterai sur motivation, car les méthodes d'apprentissages utilisées en Prépa sont très différentes des méthodes d'apprentissages issues de Fac). Sache aussi que les "meilleurs" profs sont en facs (car ce sont en général des enseignants-chercheurs) et qu'en Prépa c'est du "bourrage de crâne" (je suis passé par les deux Prépa/Fac donc je sais de quoi je parle)


----------



## daffyb (21 Mars 2010)

ouai, sauf qu'en fac, si tu ne te prends pas en main un minimum, ben à la sortie, tu as rien


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> ouai, sauf qu'en fac, si tu ne te prends pas en main un minimum, ben à la sortie, tu as rien



Comme dans la vie non ?


----------



## Dr_cube (21 Mars 2010)

Si j'ai bien compris, le débat est sur : IUT Info vs Fac d'info ? 

Voici mon expérience sur le sujet  : 

[3615 mavie]

En 2004, j'étais en Terminale S. J'étais très moyen en math, et lorsque j'ai dit à ma prof de math que je voulais aller en Licence d'info (car je voulais faire un Doctorat plus tard), elle s'est mise à rire et a même appelé ses collègues pour rire avec eux. Effrayé, j'ai fait un dossier pour l'IUT Informatique. Plus tard j'ai reçu un coup de fil pour me dire que j'étais pris. Je leur ai dit d'aller se faire voir, et je suis allé en Licence. J'avais envie de me prouver que j'en étais capable. 

La première année de fac est très générale. Elle vise à donner une culture scientifique de base. Il y a donc des maths, de l'informatique, de la bio, de la physique etc. pour à peu près tout le monde. Globalement les étudiants inscrits en math, math-info, ou informatique sont rassemblés dans le même groupe. Au fil des semestres, les 3 filières se différencient petit à petit. 
Au cours de cette première année, j'ai refait un dossier pour l'IUT Info en me disant que si je foirais la première année de fac je partais en IUT afin de ne pas m'enliser. Au final tout s'est bien passé et j'ai encore refusé d'aller en IUT. 

En deuxième année de fac, c'était 50% de math et 50% d'informatique. Et encore l'informatique consistait bien souvent en des math déguisées (techniques de preuve, logique, calcul numérique, etc.). Bref, pour un nul en math comme moi (6/20 au Bac !), il fallait s'accrocher. Et il faut dire que le contexte de la fac n'est pas adapté à tous.. Les taux d'échecs et d'abandons sont très élevés. On voit la promo se déplumer tout au long de l'année, c'est effrayant. On se demande toujours quand ce sera notre tour de craquer. A la fin de cette année on n'était plus que 3 dans l'amphi... Sur une promo de plus de 50 au départ. On est les 3 seuls à avoir tout validé du premier coup. La promo se divise par deux toutes les années. Il faut donc toujours être dans la meilleure moitié. 

Grâce à mes bons résultats, j'ai pu partir de la fac et rejoindre une école d'ingénieurs en informatique. Trois ans de souffrances. C'est là que j'ai appris à me lever à 3 ou 4h du matin pour travailler. C'est là que j'ai appris à passer des nuits blanches pour finir un rapport ou préparer une soutenance. Les maths purement académiques de la première année, qui ne sont là que pour sélectionner les gens, n'aident pas à la motivation. 

Pendant ma deuxième année en école d'ingé, j'ai trouvé un stage de développement iPhone en laboratoire. Pratiquement toute ma promo a postulé, mais comme j'avais un Mac et que je voulais faire de la recherche plus tard, c'est moi qui ait été retenu. Ce stage a réellement changé ma vie. 

En même temps que ma dernière année, j'ai décidé de faire un Master Recherche pour pouvoir continuer en Doctorat. Je suis donc retourné à la Fac pour faire un M2R International (tout est en anglais). Faire les deux en même temps a été extrêmement difficile. Le M2R n'est rien de plus qu'un concours. En 2009 dans ma ville il n'y avait que 18 bourses du ministère pour tous les étudiants d'info, math-info, math appliquées, etc. Il fallait donc être dans les 18 premiers. Il faut nécessairement avoir plus de 14 de moyenne pour espérer avoir une bourse. Avec des efforts suhumains, j'ai réussi à très bien me classer et à avoir une bourse. Les résultats académiques seuls ne suffisent pas : il faut trouver une bonne équipe de recherche, un bon directeur, et un bon sujet de thèse. 

Aujourd'hui je suis donc en doctorat et j'enseigne l'informatique dans mon ancienne école d'ingénieurs.. Là encore ce n'est pas simple tous les jours, mais c'est une autre histoire. 

Ce que je retiens de mon parcours universitaire, c'est qu'il est nécessaire de savoir prendre du recul. A chaque instant il faut savoir ce qu'on veut et vers quoi on veut aller. Il ne faut pas se lancer dans une école d'ingé si l'on ne sait pas ce que c'est qu'un ingénieur et si l'on n'est pas prêt à sacrifier beaucoup de temps pour le travail. Perso j'ai toujours eu pour principe de viser le plus haut possible, quitte à devoir revoir les objectifs à la baisse si nécessaire. C'est le meilleur moyen pour ne rien regretter. 

Pour revenir sur le choix IUT vs Fac, je pense que ça n'a pas d'importance pour qui veut faire des études longues. J'ai des amis qui ont fait un IUT et qui ont enchaîné sur le même parcours que moi ou presque. 
Avec un DUT, vous pouvez aller travailler en tant que technicien. Vous avez une certaine expertise. Avec une Licence (générale) vous ne pouvez pas vraiment travailler. Vous êtes un scientifique, capable de formaliser, de résoudre des problèmes etc. Mais il faut continuer pour se spécialiser et apprendre un métier. La Fac a généralement moins de moyens, moins de matériel, moins d'heures de cours que les IUT. Et c'est vrai que les étudiants sont livrés à eux-même pendant les deux premières années. 

Dans tous les cas, il y a souvent des passerelles entre les formations. Il ne faut pas hésiter à se renseigner. 

Voilà, pour avoir eu moi-même à choisir entre un IUT Info et la Fac d'info, je sais que ce n'est pas facile. Il faut choisir en fonction de sa personnalité. Si vous êtes passionnés par les sciences et que vous savez que vous pourrez vous motiver seuls, alors foncez à la Fac. 

[/3615 mavie]

Désolé d'avoir fait un gros pavé ^^.


----------



## Otyugh (21 Mars 2010)

_Merci d'avoir pondu un gros pavé !_

Question bête : si la fac me permet seulement d'être un bon logicien/scientifique, et le IUT seulement un technicien ; pour devenir bon développeur il n'y a QUE le cursus d'ingénieur ?!


-> Pis sinon, en quoi la fac est-elle "plus haute" que l'IUT ?
J'avoue que j'avais jamais fait le lien ; je sais seulement qu'il y a un filtrage au niveau de l'IUT, pas des facs... Mais que c'est vachement chaud de sortir de fac avec quelque chose ! Curieux paradoxe d'ailleurs ^^


Ton niveau en math n'a pas posé problème ? Reprends-t-on certaines bases ?
Parce que si je m'en sors à priori en math, la physique, c'est autre chose - faute à prof pas passionnant ou pas- ! (il y en a pas mal il me semble ?)
Ça me semble pas jouable de venir pour "ramer" ; mais j'aime quand je comprends, et je fonce ! Mais seulement quand je comprends ^^'


----------



## thiathias (21 Mars 2010)

la fac est "plus haute" dans le sens où à l'IUT c'est un bac+2 alors qu'à la fac tu peux aller jusqu'à bac+5 ou +8 si je ne me trompe pas


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

thiathias a dit:


> la fac est "plus haute" dans le sens où à l'IUT c'est un bac+2 alors qu'à la fac tu peux aller jusqu'à bac+5 ou +8 si je ne me trompe pas



post-doctorat +10 voir +12


----------



## grumff (21 Mars 2010)

Otyugh a dit:


> _Merci d'avoir pondu un gros pavé !_
> 
> Question bête : si la fac me permet seulement d'être un bon logicien/scientifique, et le IUT seulement un technicien ; pour devenir bon développeur il n'y a QUE le cursus d'ingénieur ?!
> 
> ...


Je sais pas s'il y a encore beaucoup de physique en licence info, ça a peut-être changé, c'est un des buts de la réforme LMD (mais en pratique je crains que ce soit surtout le nom qui ait changé), dans les deug mias c'était le cas (je dirais 25%physique, 25% info, 50% maths). En tous cas on peut très bien s'en sortir sans la physique. En ce qui me concerne j'ai fais une grosse impasse sur la physique parce que j'en avais rien à cirer (genre j'ai fais péter le 0.5 en deuxième année). Mon concept étant de compenser la physique avec l'info, et d'assurer les maths.  Bref c'est passé, donc pas insurmontable. 

Pour le comparatif fac/écoles d'ingé, je dirais que c'est juste le mode de sélection qui change... Les diplômes en informatique sont quasiment équivalents. Pour avoir recoupé avec des collègues qui sont passés par les écoles d'ingé, sur ce qu'ils ont fait sur la fin du parcours (les 3 dernières années), les enseignements étaient extrêmement similaires. La prépa ça sélectionne sur dossier à l'entrée, et par du travail acharné sur les 2 premières années. La fac, je dirais que sur les 2 premières années personne ne bosse bcp, mais qu'il faut qd même être pas trop con pour réussir les exams, et il y a un gros filtre (je dirais 15à 20% des gens qui passent les deux premières années sans redoubler, voir qui les passent tout court).
Je te dirais juste de faire un peu attention sur les maths, au lycée tu peux très bien t'en sortir sans jamais lire un cours, ça repose beaucoup sur la logique. En fac/prépa, ça demande beaucoup plus de travail et d'apprentissage de méthodes, moi j'ai trouvé ça beaucoup moins intéressant, mais je pense que l'avis est assez subjectif. Bon après c'est évident qu'étant donné la charge de travail, les maths en prépa sont beaucoup plus poussées qu'à la fac.

Entre la fac et l'IUT, l'IUT a clairement vocation à former des BAC+2, alors que la fac pousse à priori vers un bac+5. Donc forcément c'est plus théorique à la fac. Mais bon, les différences sont pas si flagrantes que ça non plus. Et on ne parle bien que des deux premières années, à la fac de l'info t'en boufferas de toutes façons, t'auras un paquet de projets à développer seul ou en groupe, que tu finiras tard le soir le jour où tu dois les rendre... (je suis sur que c'est pareil en école d'ingé d'ailleurs). Mais on va pas te faire apprendre par coeur la javadoc ou le man quoi, on te dira juste comment te démerder tout seul avec, et tu seras bien obligé d'y arriver. Personnellement je trouve l'approche plus intéressante.
Si tu dois choisir entre une fac et un IUT en vue de continuer de ttes façons des études à la fac, je te recommande fortement de te renseigner avant sur les établissements. Moi les gens que j'ai vu arriver à la fac qui venaient d'IUT avaient clairement un moins bon niveau (malgré une sélection pourtant importante à l'entrée en IUT...). Mais des collègues m'ont fait le constat inverse dans d'autres universités. Donc renseigne toi fortement avant sur les établissent visés et leurs enseignants. Je pense que c'est le plus important.


----------



## Otyugh (21 Mars 2010)

J'avoue que je n'avais pas vu ça comme ça. ...Pas d'anglais à 25% non plus ? 

Pour le temoignages/conseils je suis toujours preneur ! Tous vos tuyaux sont bons à prendre.
Et encore une fois merci à tous de  vous décarcasser pour un jeun's hésitant ;-)

NB : Ha, et surtout, si vous connaissez les écoles (Fac/IUT) des environs de la Bretagnesque à conseiller/déconseiller, merci d'avance ! (Nantes, Brest, Rennes, Lanuon...)


----------



## grumff (22 Mars 2010)

Euuuh, je peux communiquer des infos sur Dijon, Lyon, Grenoble et leurs environs, mais la Bretagne j'ai pas fréquenté. =)

Ah pour l'anglais, j'oubliais ce point... En fac c'est risible. Les écoles d'ingé sont beaucoup beaucoup plus efficaces là dessus...


----------



## HellCook (20 Avril 2010)

Otyugh a dit:


> > L'IUT forme mieux au code, mais pas aux maths, c'est (quasiment) se couper de nombreux domaines très cools.
> 
> 
> Par exemple ?



Désolé de ne pas t'avoir répondu plus tôt.
Et bien, par exemple:
- les "computer graphics" un peu avancés, vois par exemple: 
http://perso.telecom-paristech.fr/~boubek/publications.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5xnAdVPbgQ
- la "computer vision" vois:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9HMn6bd-v8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJw1omc3bTk
Pour les plus proches du soft à ma connaissance.

Il y a également la crypto et le calcul scientifique, mais là on est un peu plus loin de la machine.


----------



## Cybry (21 Avril 2010)

J'ai un parcours IUT info puis licence/maitrise/DESS en fac.

Je souscris à  ce qui a été dit.

IUT : sélection à l'entrée sur dossier, établissements universitaires avec des moyens que n'ont pas forcément les BTS (qui se font dans des lycées), mais niveau (très) variable selon les villes.
L'avantage c'est qu'on reste 'encadré' et pas livré à soi-même comme en fac.
 Dans l'Ouest je conseillerai vraiment St Malo ou Lannion que je connais pour leurs bonnes filières Telecom, et je déconseillerai Nantes   . 
(J'ai fait Nantes, le niveau de certains profs était catastrophique, ça s'est sans doute amélioré depuis... J'ai eu des stagiaires d'écoles d'ingé, à mon travail, qui ont intégré de bonnes écoles -ENST- après les IUT de St Malo ou Lannion, mais je suis plus orienté Telecom que développement). 
Dans tous les cas tu as des sorties possibles si tu as un bon dossier après l'IUT :
- FAC si tu es dans les 20-30% meilleurs, avec master2 et doctorat si tu veux continuer,
- école d'ingé si tu es dans les 5 premiers de ta promo,
- poursuite d'étuide à l'étranger via erasmus (j'ai plusieurs potes de promo qui ont fait des master en Angleterre, certains sont restés là bas, d'autres ont facilement trouvé du boulot en france en rentrant).

FAC : 
Plus de maths et moins d'info qu'en IUT. Demande plus de motivation, savoir s'imposer un rythme de travail. J'ai vu beaucoup de gens se planter par manque de maturité/capacité de travail/volonté (en gros première première année de fac, la fête, seconde première année, la nouba, troisième première année... en psycho...).
Dans l'ouest, j'ai eu de très bons échos de la filière info de la fac de Bordeaux.

Possibilité pour les meilleurs d'intégrer des écoles d'ingé, en seconde année, après bac+4.


Ingé :
Le meilleur choix si tu en as le niveau.
Mais soit : 
- deux années de prépa, puis concours, et tu n'as pas forcément l'école dont tu rêves,
- une école avec prépa intégrée. Dans l'ouest, il y a l'ESEO d'Angers qui peut être un bon choix.

Ce sont les choix que tu fais maintenant qui guideront toute ta vie. C'est déjà très bien de savoir ce que tu veux faire et d'étudier sérieusement les possibilités qui s'offrent à toi.

Bonne chance


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Avril 2010)

Bon j'annonce tout de suite que je n'ai pas tout lu, juste parcouru vite fait.
J'ai eu mon bac S en 2007, donc je peut apporter un peu de ma petite expérience au débat à mon tour .

Dans la grande majorité des lycée le discour actuel est :
 - les bons doivent aller en prépa
 - sinon il faut essayé d'autre truc genre école à prépa intégré
 - si tu sait exactement ce que tu veux faire : IUT, BTS...
 - dernier recours : la fac (dans les discours qu'on m'a tenue c'était vraiment la voie de recours, ou le truc des losers).

J'avais un dossier pas trop mauvais (ie. les profs voulait que j'aille en prépa), et mon choix final s'est tourné vers la fac. Pas d'écoles post-bac qui m'attire spécialement et j'en pouvais plus de l'ambiance lycée et je suis pas un gros bosseur, la prépa ne me faisait vraiment pas envie.

J'atterri donc à la fac et là ça s'est super bien passé. La liberté qu'il y a, le fait qu'on arrête enfin de te prendre pour un p'tit con et ne que des choses qui me plaisent (tout le contraire du collège/lycée quoi) a fait que ça s'est plus que bien passé.

Quand je vois comment ça s'est passé pour certain en prépa, je sais que je peux affirmer qu'il vaut mieux être bien à la fac que mal en prépa : si c'est pour au final passer deux années pourris suivi d'une période de concours stressante pour finir dans une école moisie, il vaut bien mieux rester à la fac et avoir bien son diplôme.

C'est d'autant plus vrai que la fac te permet quasiment tout le temps des passerelles vers des écoles d'ingé de toutes sortes par exemple. C'est finalement ce que j'ai fait. Après ma deuxième année de licence je savais mieux ce que j'avais envie de faire en informatique : de la recherche. Bon ok c'est toujours très très vague :rateau: mais je sais vers quel type de boulot je veux aller.
Le fait d'être à la fac ne m'a pas empêcher de candidaté sur dossier dans les écoles normale supérieure (pour faire de la recherche c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux) et d'y être accepté. C'est dur (surtout d'être à Paris, fait froid et moche bordel ) mais je m'éclate bien et je ne regrette pas mon parcours.

Tout ça pour dire que si tu ne sais pas encore trop quoi faire et que tu ne te sens pas trop la prépa (et tout ce qui va avec, sache juste que le coup de l' "esprit concours" ça n'a pas l'air d'être si vrai que ça, enfin mes potes à l'école qui viennent tous de prépa ne l'ont pas vécu à part très (très) peu d'entre eux), va à la fac en math/info, essaye d'avoir un dossier béton (ce qui ne sera pas difficile si tu aime ce que tu fais), et vois ce que tu as envie de faire, t'as le temps !


Maintenant quelques remarques sur ce que j'ai vu en parcourant rapidement les pages précédentes (ça, ça prend en compte expérience personnel, discussion que j'ai pu avoir, et des choses que j'ai vu/entendu) :

D'abord sur l'anglais : la fac n'est pas risible, enfin ça doit dépendre des facs. Mais de toutes façons on apprend pas l'anglais à l'école. Regarde des séries et films (mais surtout des séries) en VO beaucoup, souvent, avec les sous-titre en anglais si tu veux au début, puis sans sous titre. Ça marche très bien comme méthode pour ce qui est de la compréhension orale, pour la compréhension et l'expression écrite, en faisant du dev ça viendra tout seul (forum, doc, StackOverflow ...). Pour l'expression orale, profite des cours où que tu sois, et puis faut faire un stage aux US ou quoi à un moment dans ton cursus .

supinfo, epita, epitech : c'est écoles sont bizarrement vu. Dans l'industrie elle sont vraiment pas très bien côté. Le truc c'est que si t'es doué et motivé, elle feront de toi quelqu'un d'encore plus doué, et tu sera aussi bon qu'un gars qui sort de supélec mais le salaire n'est pas le même par contre (c'est con, bienvenue en France, encore que ça soit pas spécifiquement français).

Centrale: si tu veux faire de l'informatique pour de vrai, évite. Ça se transforme en école de manager qui apprennent plus à dire des buzzword sur un powerpoint qu'à coder.

X: école très bien vu, évidemment, et très reconnue. Mais faut supporter les militaires et pas mal de connerie dans le genre. J'ai pas mal de potes à l'école qui ont des amis de prépa qui y sont allé et sont devenu des cons (dans la vie je veux dire). M'enfin selon ce que tu veux faire c'est bien. En informatique leur école d'application (c'est à dire la vrai spécialisation en informatique) est l'Ensimag, à Grenoble, qui est un très bonne école d'informatique, très bien vu partout.

J'ai l'impression que personne n'a parlé d'écoles type Université de Technologie (Compiègne, Troyes, Belfort-Montbéliard) qui sont des trucs post-bac ou post-prépa (et y a sûrement des passerelle depuis la fac) qui sont bien aussi. Et avant que je le fasse des Écoles Normale Supérieure (Rue d'Ulm à Paris, Cachan, Lyon) (bon ces dernières vraiment pour faire de la recherche et/ou de l'enseignement dans le supérieure).


Enfin bref, en te laissant le temps tu pourra choisir où tu ira quand tu saura vraiment ce que tu veux faire. Un truc juste, si c'est important pour toi de te faire du blé et de faire de l'info, vise l'X, Supélec, TelecomParisTech ou MinesParisTech.
Si c'est pas important, alors t'as un large choix et rester à la fac en fait parti (et c'est le bon choix si tu t'y éclate et qu'il n'y a rien qui soit vraiment mieux pour ce que tu as envie de faire).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandes_Ecoles <-- en anglais mais mieux foutu que l'article français je trouve. Ça te fait des pointeurs vers plein d'article sur les différentes écoles pour te documenter.


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2010)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'ai eu mon bac S en 2007, donc je peut apporter un peu de ma petite expérience au débat à mon tour .


J'ai eu mon bac en 1964, et je vois que pas grand chose n'a changé en 40 ans, sauf que l'informatique existe un peu plus ... 
J'adhère à 200 % à ton propos.
+1 sur l'Ensimag, dont j'ai côtoyé quelques excellents enseignants (plus jeunes que moi )  il y a quelques années.


----------



## Dr_cube (23 Avril 2010)

Je me rends compte que j'avais oublié de répondre, désolé : 



> Merci d'avoir pondu un gros pavé !
> 
> Question bête : si la fac me permet seulement d'être un bon logicien/scientifique, et le IUT seulement un technicien ; pour devenir bon développeur il n'y a QUE le cursus d'ingénieur ?!
> 
> ...



Bon Grumff a déjà pas mal répondu, mais ce que je peux ajouter : 

Tu peux être un bon développeur en sortant de la Fac, d'un IUT ou d'une école d'ingé. Mais tu peux aussi être un mauvais développeur en sortant de la Fac, d'un IUT ou d'une école d'ingé ! Ca ne se fait pas tout seul, et il faut travailler, il faut être motivé et aimer ce que tu fais. 
Dans tous les cas c'est mieux de faire des études longues car tu auras des bases scientifiques et techniques plus importantes, ce qui est particulièrement utile aux développeurs. Mais je pense qu'après ce qui fait la différence c'est la motivation et l'amour que l'on porte à ce qu'on fait. 

A la fac, si tu t'arrêtes après la L2, tu auras clairement moins qu'avec un DUT dans le monde du travail. Mais si tu t'arrêtes après un M2, tu auras un niveau ingénieur. Tu seras embauché sur un poste d'ingénieur, mais avec un salaire de merde. La principale différence entre l'école d'ingé et le M2 Pro, c'est tout ce qu'il y a en plus de l'info : en école d'ingé tu fais certes de l'info, mais tu as aussi des tonnes de math, des tonnes d'anglais (avec un niveau certifié), des tonnes de communication, de gestion d'entreprise, de marketing, etc. A la fac tu as presque rien de tout cela. De plus, lorsque tu sors d'une école d'ingé, on sait que t'es capable de bosser sans relâche pendant 5 ans, que t'as passé de nombreux weekend à bosser très dur. A la fin du semestre en Master t'as 5 UE à réviser. En école d'ingé t'en as plus de 10, et on te laisse pas de temps pour réviser. De plus, la moyenne est à 12 (contre 10 en Master), et l'école d'ingé est beaucoup moins indulgente, n'hésitant pas à te virer comme une merde au moindre faux pas. 


Bref, si tu es "compatible" avec les écoles d'ingé et surtout avec le métier d'ingénieur, il ne faut pas hésiter. Mais là encore il y a des gens qui s'en sortent très bien en faisant un M2 Pro, et ce n'est pas une mauvaise formation pour autant. Le niveau d'informatique est certainement meilleur en M2 Pro. Mais la formation est un peu lacunaire sur tout ce qui va avec l'informatique. Un informaticien ne peut pas se contenter d'être technico-technicien. 


Concernant le niveau en math, j'en ai un peu chié. J'ai eu 6 au Bac, et je n'avais jamais eu la moyenne en Terminale. A la fac on reprend les bases, ou plutôt on revoit ce qu'on a fait en Terminale mais d'une autre manière. Ca a été difficile pour moi, mais je m'en suis sorti. Il faut dire aussi que mes 19 en info venaient compenser mes 5 en math ^^. Il m'arriver souvent d'avoir 15 en math en contrôle continu, mais 5 aux examens parce que c'était vraiment trop dur pour moi. 
Je crois que cette année ils ont ajouté des Khôls un peu comme en prépa, afin de forcer les étudiants à travailler régulièrement. 
Pour la physique c'est un peu pareil : c'est faisable avec une culture scientifique raisonnable. Au pire c'est juste une UE ou 2, tu peux faire l'impasse sur ces matières ^^.


Et oui +1 pour l'Ensimag : j'y ai fait mon M2R international et c'est vraiment top. Je connais plusieurs personnes qui sont passées par le cursus ingé de l'Ensimag et le niveau est bon. Mais attention, ce n'est pas forcément de l'informatique qui plait à tout le monde : c'est orienté bas niveau (anciennement Telecom) ou finances, ou math. C'est pas très multimédia et il y a peu d'IHM. Donc pour les fans d'Apple c'est un peu déprimant je pense.


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Avril 2010)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> on sait que t'es capable de bosser sans relâche pendant 5 ans


 J'entends et je vois les gens en école d'ingé, ça a pas l'air d'être énorme niveau taff, au contraire même je dirais. En plus il y a le fait que la plupart ont besoin de se relacher après la prépa qui joue un rôle dans l'histoire ^^.

Enfin c'est une impréssion générale (et généralisée), alors ça dépend à la fois des écoles et des individus


----------



## Dr_cube (23 Avril 2010)

@p4bl0 : Bin moi j'ai passé de nombreuses nuits blanches en école d'ingé. On a de nombreux TP, de nombreux projets, pleins de trucs à rendre avec des délais impossibles.. Après il y a toujours ceux qui arrivent à s'en sortir en glandant rien. Perso je n'ai pas forcément de facilités, donc je suis obligé de travailler beaucoup. De plus, avoir un diplôme d'ingé c'est bien, mais l'avoir avec une mention bien ou très bien c'est encore mieux (et c'est plus dur ^^). 
En tout cas c'est en école d'ingé que j'ai appris à me lever (ou à me coucher) à 3 ou 4h pour travailler. Et ça m'a bien servi parce maintenant je me connais mieux et je suis capable de mieux gérer mon sommeil. Là par exemple ça fait une semaine que je me lève à 4h et que je dors seulement 4-5h par nuit, et je n'ai pas de perte de concentration. 
Je crois que dans ma promo, avec mes principaux amis on a tous fait au moins deux fois ce qu'on appelait des "Vendée Globe" : travailler non stop pendant au moins 30h. Mon record personnel est à 54h, mais j'étais déjà plus en école d'ingé.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Avril 2010)

Dr_cube mouais, bof Tout dépend de l'angle avec lequel tu regardes le prisme.

Par exemple :
- Les classe prépas, oui on te demande de travailler comme un fou.
- La fac : on te demande avant tout de la reflexion, pas nécessairement des tonnes de travail, mais de la reflexion (la Fac a d'ailleurs pour vocation de former des futurs doctorants).

Petite anecdote :
Lors de mes années classes prépas, une bonne partie de ma promo n'hésitait pas à pomper systématiquement 'en bande organisée' lors des examens Alors qu'en Fac, t'es un grand garçon, tu pompes c'est ton problème, sachant que tu te fais choper ---> 5 ans d'interdictions de passer un exam (alors qu'en classe prépa, c'est juste des contrôles, tu pompes et ça marche, bingo, tu te fais choper --> on te fait la morale et basta).


Enfin j'insiste sur un point concernant Ecole d'Ingé/Fac: aujourd'hui énormément d'ingénieurs complètent leur cursus avec un Master II (si si). Comme quoi le niveau Master n'est pas si dégueu que certains le laissent penser. Exemple : Master El Karoui Finance : 80% de Polytechnicien/X.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Avril 2010)

J'vais rajouter mon grain de sel. Je sors de prépa PSI, et j'suis en 2eme année d'école d'ingé sur Grenoble.

Perso l'école d'ingé faut travailler un peu mais par rapport à ce que je faisais en prépa, c'est les vacances, et déjà que j'etais pas un gros bosseur en  prépa...

Après pour l'ensimag, je suis d'accord avec DR_Cube, c'est plus télécom que multimedia... Donc c'est pour ca que je n'y suis pas


----------



## Dr_cube (24 Avril 2010)

@DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD : 

J'en déduit que t'es dans la même école que moi.. Enfin je n'y suis plus en tant qu'élève ^^. Avec un peu de chance j'aurais pu être ton prof cette année pour les cours de multimedia et le projet "jeu vidéo" que tu vas avoir en juin.. Mais malheureusement ça ne s'est pas fait finalement et on m'a mis dans une autre filière -_-. 
Oui c'est certainement des vacances pour ceux qui ont fait une prépa, mais ça reste quand même assez intensif.. Attends justement d'arriver au projet jeu et au projet Ecom de l'année prochaine, et à mon avis tu devrais revenir dans ce topic avec un avis plus nuancé ^^. 

En tout cas, tout comme toi j'avais refusé l'Ensimag au profit d'une formation plus multimedia et je ne regrette vraiment pas. Et finalement je suis allé à l'Ensimag à la fin car leurs M2R sont très bons (et il n'y a pas que du bas niveau). 

Au fait t'as trouvé un stage pour cet été ?


----------



## grumff (24 Avril 2010)

Dr_cube a dit:


> et au projet Ecom de l'année prochaine, et à mon avis tu devrais revenir dans ce topic avec un avis plus nuancé ^^.


Hummm, l'ecom, rappelle moi, c'est le projet qu'on a bâclé en 5 jours en cherchant le stage en même temps pendant le M2 ?  Bon effectivement, le dernier jour, la soutenance en ayant dormi 30min était amusante. =) Mais sinon.


----------



## Dr_cube (24 Avril 2010)

Hey mais Grumff t'es à Grenoble aussi ?! J'avais pas capté ! En fait on est donc au moins 3 ici à habiter Grenoble ! T'es de quelle année, si ça se trouve on se connait ! 

Normalement t'es pas sensé bâcler le projet Ecom en 5 jours ^^.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Avril 2010)

Dr_cube a dit:


> @DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD :
> 
> 
> Au fait t'as trouvé un stage pour cet été ?



//off-topic

Ouai, je le fais chez Clearbus, pas loin de Gambetta !
Sinon pour le projet Ecom, mouai ca devrais aller quand même, mes parrains ont reussi et c'est des branlos 
//


----------



## grumff (24 Avril 2010)

Alors déjà, comme je l'ai dis, je suis passé par le M2GI, non par l'Ensimag, mais les enseignements et les enseignants sont curieusement très ressemblants. Je suis sortis en 2006, mon frangin l'année suivante.


> Normalement t'es pas sensé bâcler le projet Ecom en 5 jours ^^.


Mouais, je suis pas sur qu'il y ait grand monde qui ait vraiment avancé sur ce projet avant la dernière semaine. Bon nous on a un peu abusé, du reste on n'a pas eu une note de fou, mais le rapport temps passé/résultat reste excellent, comme d'hab quoi.  =)
Ça m'a vraiment beaucoup fait rire ce projet. On le présente comme le truc central de la formation, et c'est une bonne grosse blague. Pour ceux qui ne savent pas, ça consiste à faire un site d'e-comerce en JEE, avec 3 pages et des EJB tout pourris que personne n'utilise, le tout sous un server jonas que personne n'utilise non plus dans la vrai vie tellement il est pourris et bugué.
La seule vrai difficulté du projet, c'est qu'on nous a jamais appris le java à la fac, du moins si on compte pas les 3, euuh en fait plutôt 2 heures de cours en M1, que les cours autour d'ecom sont ridicules et creux, que personne ne nous a ni appris à nous servir d'Eclipse (si on omet la présentation de 3 minutes de l'autre crétin dont on n'a rien retenu), ni parlé de struts ou jsf, ou tout juste sortit le mot, ni vraiment appris à se servir de cvs en utilisant des interfaces graphiques, tout juste parlé des architectures en 3 couches. Et surtout les technos utilisées (EJB2 à l'époque, Jonas) sont à chier, et particulièrement mal documentées. Sans parler du répertoire de base qu'on nous fournit, avec 3 fichiers sources dont il n'y a rien à garder. En fait, même passer en debug on ne nous l'avait pas appris. On n'avait aucune base sur rien en Java avant de commencer ce truc.
Bref, encore une fois, la seule chose qu'on apprend à la fac, c'est à se démerder tout seul. Ce projet n'a pas fait exception à la règle, il tient même la palme. Mais bon, face au client/serveur de p2p ou au compilateur pascal qu'on nous a fait écrire en C en M1 à Lyon (et où on n'était pas 3 pour le faire), j'ai trouvé ça plutôt comique d'accorder autant d'importance à un projet aussi con. Des sites web j'en ai pondu une dizaine en php pendant mes études, alors ce truc ça n'a pas vraiment retenu mon attention. En plus le coeff est pas énorme.


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Avril 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Alors déjà, comme je l'ai dis, je suis passé par le M2GI, non par l'Ensimag, mais les enseignements et les enseignants sont curieusement très ressemblants. Je suis sortis en 2006, mon frangin l'année suivante.
> Mouais, je suis pas sur qu'il y ait grand monde qui ait vraiment avancé sur ce projet avant la dernière semaine. Bon nous on a un peu abusé, du reste on n'a pas eu une note de fou, mais le rapport temps passé/résultat reste excellent, comme d'hab quoi.  =)
> Ça m'a vraiment beaucoup fait rire ce projet. On le présente comme le truc central de la formation, et c'est une bonne grosse blague. Pour ceux qui ne savent pas, ça consiste à faire un site d'e-comerce en JEE, avec 3 pages et des EJB tout pourris que personne n'utilise, le tout sous un server jonas que personne n'utilise non plus dans la vrai vie tellement il est pourris et bugué.
> La seule vrai difficulté du projet, c'est qu'on nous a jamais appris le java à la fac, du moins si on compte pas les 3, euuh en fait plutôt 2 heures de cours en M1, que les cours autour d'ecom sont ridicules et creux, que personne ne nous a ni appris à nous servir d'Eclipse (si on omet la présentation de 3 minutes de l'autre crétin dont on n'a rien retenu), ni parlé de struts ou jsf, ou tout juste sortit le mot, ni vraiment appris à se servir de cvs en utilisant des interfaces graphiques, tout juste parlé des architectures en 3 couches. Et surtout les technos utilisées (EJB2 à l'époque, Jonas) sont à chier, et particulièrement mal documentées. Sans parler du répertoire de base qu'on nous fournit, avec 3 fichiers sources dont il n'y a rien à garder. En fait, même passer en debug on ne nous l'avait pas appris. On n'avait aucune base sur rien en Java avant de commencer ce truc.
> Bref, encore une fois, la seule chose qu'on apprend à la fac, c'est à se démerder tout seul. Ce projet n'a pas fait exception à la règle, il tient même la palme. Mais bon, face au client/serveur de p2p ou au compilateur pascal qu'on nous a fait écrire en C en M1 à Lyon (et où on n'était pas 3 pour le faire), j'ai trouvé ça plutôt comique d'accorder autant d'importance à un projet aussi con. Des sites web j'en ai pondu une dizaine en php pendant mes études, alors ce truc ça n'a pas vraiment retenu mon attention. En plus le coeff est pas énorme.


shit! "Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à grumff." 




> It's called PROcrastination because it's not for amateurs. It takes practice and expertise to perfect.


----------



## grumff (24 Avril 2010)

Ah, c'est donc comme ça que ça s'appelle le truc qui a guidé mes études ? 
(des points disco, j'en ai moins que toi pourtant, non ? C'est curieux)


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Avril 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Ah, c'est donc comme ça que ça s'appelle le truc qui a guidé mes études ?
> (des points disco, j'en ai moins que toi pourtant, non ? C'est curieux)


(pour les points disco: faut donner à 20 (ou 25?) personnes avant de redonner à la même, j'ai toujours dit que c'était bête pour ceux qui trainent dans les forums de dev, on est pas assez nombreux pour que ça aille assez vite. Et sinon y a aussi une limite d'une 20aine de coup de boule par jour aussi je crois).


----------



## HellCook (5 Mai 2010)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> J'vais rajouter mon grain de sel. Je sors de prépa PSI, et j'suis en 2eme année d'école d'ingé sur Grenoble.
> 
> Perso l'école d'ingé faut travailler un peu mais par rapport à ce que je faisais en prépa, c'est les vacances, et déjà que j'etais pas un gros bosseur en  prépa...
> 
> Après pour l'ensimag, je suis d'accord avec DR_Cube, c'est plus télécom que multimedia... Donc c'est pour ca que je n'y suis pas


AH, mais je ne peux pas laisser dire ça.
On n'y apprend pas à faire du flash ou CSS, mais on peut apprendre beaucoup en multimédia, par exemple les cours de la filière Modélisation et Image:
http://ensimag.grenoble-inp.fr/87424718/0/fiche___pagelibre/&RH=IMA_form-mmis
morceaux choisis:
- Formation et analyse d'images
- Reconnaissance des formes
- Synthèse d'image et animation
- Modélisation surfacique
- Systèmes de réalité virtuelle et augmentée
- Recherche et indexation d'images et de vidéo
- Visualisation scientifique 3D
- Parole et langage : technologie vocale et système d'interaction	 	 
- Ingénierie de l'animation 3D

On est loin des télécoms!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Mai 2010)

On notera que j'ai dis "c'est plus télécom que multimedia"

Et si on regarde l'ensemble des options c'est vrai 
Après oui vous faites aussi du traitement multimedia pour certains


----------



## HellCook (5 Mai 2010)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> On notera que j'ai dis "c'est plus télécom que multimedia"
> 
> Et si on regarde l'ensemble des options c'est vrai
> Après oui vous faites aussi du traitement multimedia pour certains


Non, tu fais des amalgames, "Télécom" n'est qu'1 seule des 7 filières proposées.
Bref, restons en là, ce n'est pas une polémique passionnante.


----------



## boninmi (6 Mai 2010)

HellCook a dit:


> Bref, restons en là, ce n'est pas une polémique passionnante.


J'en ai une autre en prime à te proposer si ce genre te plaît


----------



## Otyugh (10 Juin 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réactions ; je suis impressionné par la qualité de certaines que je n'espérais même pas. Je vous ai tous lu, et aujourd'hui, je me retrouve face au choix : IUT ou fac. ...Et je me sait admis en IUT de Lannion.

CHOIX
* Université de Rennes* VS *Université de Lorient  Math-Info* VS  *I.U.T de Lannion*

Plus que 72h pour répondre ! J'avoue que j'hésite un peu, du fait qu'un de mes amis est allé à l'IUT de Vannes... Et que ma postulation à Vannes a été (à ma surprise) refusée (et je n'ai obtenu aucun détail là-dessus, même si mon bulletin était cloné de celui de mon ami, quasiment). Bref, me reste plus qu'IUT et fac (peut-être avec un ami).

Sans le facteur "amis", le choix s'ouvre de nouveau à moi... Et ça m'énerve. Ne pouvant rien faire de plus sauf taper ma tête contre un mur pour changer la situation, il ne me reste plus qu'a choisir.
Petite discussion familiale va s'imposer !

Mais à priori je suis plutôt porté sur IUT ; car d'après ce que vous dites, il y a plus d'info... Et c'est ce qui m'attire avant toute chose (même les math et les simulations fantastiques que j'ai vu qui me seront peut-être inaccessibles !). 
Pourtant les amis c'est précieux, surtout pour l'asocial que je suis ! Donc j'oscille. En Fac j'ai plus de chance d'en voir, mais je doute avoir la volonté de travailler. Je ne travaille volontairement et sérieusement seulement quand c'est moi qui lance les choses de mon plein gré me connaissant...


Je doute que vous puissiez désormais m'aider (sauf si vous connaissez ces écoles-là, mais ça serait un peu inespéré, non ?). Bien. Je compte aussi acquérir un Mac dans mes études (mais aussi surtout pour moi-même quand je quitterais le bercail) dans le mois ! (prêt à investir dans les 1800&#8364 
J'imagine qu'il me faudra plutôt un portable, devant faire fi de mon amour pour les belles tours... (mais je suis ouvert à tout type de conseil, surtout si vous avez du vécu !)

Encore une fois ? Merci à tous !


----------



## Dr_cube (10 Juin 2010)

Le choix c'est toi qui doit le faire au final. Je pense que tu as tous les éléments pour faire ce choix difficile. A toi de voir ce que tu veux : 

 IUT : tu fais de l'info tout de suite et t'as un diplôme professionnalisant. Le risque d'échec est moindre, tu as plus de chances de te faire des amis car il y a une vraie notion de promo. Mais tu es beaucoup moins libre, c'est comme au lycée. De fait tu as peu d'initiatives. Il y a plus de moyens qu'à la Fac : plus de cours, plus de matériel, plus d'anglais, ... 

 Fac : tu fais peu d'info, tu fais surtout des sciences de manière générale, et il faut envisager 5 ans d'études avant d'aller travailler. Le risque d'échec est élevé, mais tu est beaucoup plus libre, l'ambiance est très cool. T'es en vacances mi-mai, t'as parfois un mois à Noël, etc. Et ta formation c'est toi qui la fait : la grande diversités d'options que tu découvres à la fac peut t'aider à aimer une branche particulière de l'info (voire autre chose que l'info). 

Dans tous les cas dis toi que les deux sont des bonnes formations. Je pense quand même qu'actuellement la fac fait un peu cheap dans les premières années d'études. L'absence de sélection tire le niveau vers le bas, il n'y a pas assez de profs, il n'y a aucune connexion avec le monde professionnel. C'est un milieu particulier et il faut être sûr d'aimer avant d'y aller. 

De toute façon si t'es motivé tu arriveras à t'en sortir dans les deux. 

Bon courage ! C'est pas facile, mais je ne connais personne qui ait regretté son choix par la suite, quel qu'il fut !


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Juin 2010)

Dr_cube a dit:


> L'absence de sélection tire le niveau vers le bas, il n'y a pas assez de profs, il n'y a aucune connexion avec le monde professionnel. C'est un milieu particulier et il faut être sûr d'aimer avant d'y aller.



Très réducteur tout ça


----------



## Dr_cube (10 Juin 2010)

C'est peut-être réducteur mais c'est ce que je pense. J'y suis passé et c'est comme ça que je l'ai vécu. Les profs eux-même se plaignent parfois de devoir ralentir le rythme ou tronquer les programmes pour éviter les 90% d'échec. 

Mais ne me fait pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit : je ne suis pas pour la sélection à l'entrée à l'université. De toute façon ce serait suicidaire pour le système universitaire je pense, vu qu'ils manquent d'inscrits (pour les sciences). 

Mais ça n'empêche que ça tire le niveau vers le bas pendant les deux premières années.


----------



## Otyugh (10 Juin 2010)

Si je te suit, Dr_cube, le plus eficace est encore de faire ses premières années en IUT et de repasser en Fac après les deux premières années où tu te trouves avec du bon niveau ?
Mais dans ce cas, je ne risques pas d'être un peu à la ramasse niveau mathématiques ou autres matières moins abordées en IUT qu'en fac ?


----------



## grumff (10 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Très réducteur tout ça



Réducteur mais avec un bon fond de vrai quand même, pour y être passé aussi. N'exagérons rien quand même, je n'ai ni eu l'impression que les programmes soient tirés vers le bas, ni eu l'impression qu'il n'y ait pas de sélection. Là où je suis passé (Dijon en l'occurence pour le deug), il devait y'avoir de l'ordre de 40% des inscrits en première année qui étaient accepté en deuxième, et quasiment la même proportion qu'avaient le deug à la fin. Donc ça écrème les gens qui n'ont pas à y être (40%x40% ça fait 16 au final... sur les 2 premières années de fac ça filtre souvent autour de 20%, pas forcément avec le même ratio partout sur les 2 années séparément), et les programmes de math et de physique sont autrement plus durs que ce qu'on peut faire en IUT, même s'ils ne sont évidemment pas du tout au niveau des écoles d'ingé.

Si tu passes par l'IUT, je te recommande très fortement de rejoindre une autre formation derrière (licence/master info, école), le bac+5 a beaucoup beaucoup plus de valeurs sur le marché du travail que le bac+2, suffit de consulter les offres d'emploi pour en avoir un net aperçu.

Sachant que si tu rejoins la fac après un IUT, tu n'auras pas spécialement de lacunes. Les discipline très généraliste qui sont étudiées pendant les deux premières années de fac ne se retrouvent pas en licence info (du moins c'était le cas avant le lmd). Les maths à partir de la 3e année en fac sont beaucoup moins intenses et bcp plus appliquées, limite si les profs s'excusaient pas quand ils nous sortaient un cours de math.
Là où réside pour moi la grande différence entre la fac et l'IUT, c'est que l'IUT forme des techniciens, ils vont te faire apprendre beaucoup de choses au niveau technique, des langages de programmation, des lignes de commande, etc, ce sera toujours très appliqué
Tandis qu'en fac, même si on survole un packet de technos, on ne fait que les survoler, et c'est souvent à toi de te démerder avec les docs, de réfléchir par toi même, la sélection se fait plus sur tes capacités de logique et de réflexion que sur de l'apprentissage pur et dur. L'approche est assez différente de ce point de vue là, et c'est là dessus que j'en ai vu quelques uns se planter en rejoignant la fac après un IUT. Bon ceci dit, le problème venait à mon avis plus de l'individu que de son cursus.

Après sur le fait d'avoir besoin de travailler bcp par sois même en fac, c'est à relativiser... Je dirais plutôt que personne ne bosse de trop et que si t'es pas trop con tu t'en sortiras quand même. Personnellement ça s'est limité à 2H/matière la veille au soir avant les partiels pour le deug. C'est passé. =)


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Juin 2010)

Parler du DEUG c'est pas non plus balayer l'ensemble du cursus LMD de la fac

Personnellement j'ai fait Prépa-Ingé *et* faculté _(DEA Mathématiques et DESS Ingénierie Financière_) et bien pour moi et pour pas mal d'élèves arrivés à BAC+5 le niveau des ingenieurs (qui viennent compléter leur cursus en effectuant des DEA/DESS dans les facultés) est beaucoup surfait Mias à part aller,  5 écoles ingénieurs en France (X, Centrale, Polytech Paris -_et pas les Polytech Marseille, Lyon, etc. qui n'ont de Polytech que le nom_- ) :sleep:

Aussi au boulot il m'arrive parfois, moi petit DEA de mathématiques probabilistes, de charier le niveau de mes collègues Polytechniciens en mathématique, qui sont ingénieurs certes, mais généralistes avant d'êtres pointus sur les sujets très techniques


----------



## tatouille (11 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Parler du DEUG c'est pas non plus balayer l'ensemble du cursus LMD de la fac&#8230;
> 
> Personnellement j'ai fait Prépa-Ingé *et* faculté _(DEA Mathématiques et DESS Ingénierie Financière_) et bien pour moi et pour pas mal d'élèves arrivés à BAC+5 le niveau des ingenieurs (qui viennent compléter leur cursus en effectuant des DEA/DESS dans les facultés) est beaucoup surfait&#8230; Mias à part aller,  5 écoles ingénieurs en France (X, Centrale, Polytech Paris -_et pas les Polytech Marseille, Lyon, etc. qui n'ont de Polytech que le nom_- &#8230 :sleep:
> 
> Aussi au boulot il m'arrive parfois, moi petit DEA de mathématiques probabilistes, de charier le niveau de mes collègues Polytechniciens en mathématique, qui sont ingénieurs certes, mais généralistes avant d'êtres pointus sur les sujets très techniques&#8230;



tu veux dire que la seule ecole valable en France est supelec , le probleme je pense est tout autre peu importe le cursus, c'est parce que tu donnes un diplome a un cochon que sa nature se transforme, le system educatif modern voudrait te faire croire qu'il est la pierre philosophale.... voila tout le probleme et il y a des tonnes de gens beaucoup plus competents et intelligents sans diplome, en ce qui me concerne j'ai des diplomes (des gros selon les gens) et ils me jugent en fonction de ca (par ailleurs j'ai pratiquement tout oublie de ma formation et la dernier fois que j'etais etudiant voila bientot 15 ans ) si je leur disais que je pourrais avoir un guiness de la glande du super cancre (parce c'est ce que j'etais quand j'etais etudiant) et j'ai donc passe tous mes diplomes en bachotant, y ai je appris quelque chose? oui en reperant les faiblesses de tout system en etant un parasite tu peux te faire passer pour quelqu'un de sein:

ni plus ni moins ce que fait un des 'organismes' les plus simple sur notre planete: un virus


----------



## grumff (11 Juin 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> tu veux dire que la seule ecole valable en France est supelec , le probleme je pense est tout autre peu importe le cursus, c'est parce que tu donnes un diplome a un cochon que sa nature se transforme, le system educatif modern voudrait te faire croire qu'il est la pierre philosophale.... voila tout le probleme et il y a des tonnes de gens beaucoup plus competents et intelligents sans diplome, en ce qui me concerne j'ai des diplomes (des gros selon les gens) et ils me jugent en fonction de ca (par ailleurs j'ai pratiquement tout oublie de ma formation et la dernier fois que j'etais etudiant voila bientot 15 ans ) si je leur disais que je pourrais avoir un guiness de la glande du super cancre (parce c'est ce que j'etais quand j'etais etudiant) et j'ai donc passe tous mes diplomes en bachotant, y ai je appris quelque chose? oui en reperant les faiblesses de tout system en etant un parasite tu peux te faire passer pour quelqu'un de sein:
> 
> ni plus ni moins ce que fait un des 'organismes' les plus simple sur notre planete: un virus


Oui mais n'empêche que malheureusement, beaucoup d'entreprises jugent avant tout sur les diplôme, ou du moins dans presque tous les cas en France, c'est fortement pris en compte dans les salaires. Donc si t'as les moyens de faire une bonne école, c'est toujours payant. Après on est bien d'accord, ce sont les bons élèves qui font les bonnes écoles, et non l'inverse. Mais n'empêche que certaines écoles ont une capacité à attirer les bons élèves, et de ce fait le diplôme a une vrai valeur.


----------



## Otyugh (27 Juin 2010)

Encore merci à tous pour la réactivité et la pertinence des réactions.
Si je décroche bien mon bac (je préfère ne jamais aller trop vite en besogne !), j'atterrirais à l'IUT de Lannion dans l'idée ensuite de continuer en Fac.
Je promet ici même d'être bosseur ! (pas comme au lycée) ...entre deux parties de... nan !

Enfin, l'on va bien voir. Un dernier merci ; joyeuses vacances à ceux qu'en ont !
La vie active s'approche... Mais c'est pas encore là !:hein:


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Juin 2010)

Un avant-goût de ce qui t'attends après tes 5 ans post bac :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d9...loi-conditions-travail-correctes-services-it/

 :love:

Bonne vacances


----------



## Otyugh (27 Juin 2010)

Hou, le froid ! Baisse-baisse-baisse-baisse ! °_°

M'enfin, quand on aime, on ne compte pas, pas vrai ? Tant que j'ai un ordinateur sous la main toute la journée, même si c'est pour programmer la présentation des menus de Mc Donald, c'est déjà ça ! (j'ai mes illusions, cassez rien \o/)


----------



## rizoto (27 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Un avant-goût de ce qui t'attends après tes 5 ans post bac :
> 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d9...loi-conditions-travail-correctes-services-it/
> 
> ...



C'est un peu comme ça dans tous les domaines...


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est un peu comme ça dans tous les domaines...



Malheureusement oui. Et apparement ça n'a pas l'air de vouloir changer :hein:


----------



## Cybry (29 Juin 2010)

> Encore merci à tous pour la réactivité et la pertinence des réactions.
> Si je décroche bien mon bac (je préfère ne jamais aller trop vite en besogne !), j'atterrirais à l'IUT de Lannion dans l'idée ensuite de continuer en Fac.
> Je promet ici même d'être bosseur ! (pas comme au lycée) ...entre deux parties de... nan !




Un bon choix je pense. Tu pourras continuer à Rennes 1 en master, voire intégrer une école d'ingé comme l'ENSTB/Telecom Bretagne (il y a de bons liens entre l'IUT de Lannion et l'ENST, et des passerelles ouvertes pour les meilleurs élèves).
Et pour les amis, ne t'inquiètes pas, dans les IUT il y a un "esprit promo" qu'on ne trouve pas dans les premières années de fac.

Bonne chance,

Cyb'


----------



## Evanok (3 Juillet 2010)

J'ai fais l'iut de Lannion, j'en étais tres content meme si coté soirée etudiante ya mieux, surtout que rennes est a 2h.

Je suis maintenant a l'epita depuis deux ans et c'est pas mal non plus. Surtout si tu aimes l'apprentissage par la pratique a savoir que tu bouffes un max de projet.

En tout cas l'iut est un bon debut, si tu es pas tres branché sur les etudes comme moi, fonce, et apres les deux ans tu pourra toujours decider de si tu veux continuer apres, en tout cas les portes te resteront ouverte que ça soit pour la fac, une passerelle vers une ecole d'ingenieur etc...


----------

